# Neige videos & pictures thread



## Neige

I was told I should keep all my pics and vids together, so from now on I will post them all here. Will start with the latest.


----------



## Neige

Here is one of my pickup at work.


----------



## Supper Grassy

AWESOME videos


----------



## SullivanSeptic

You got my attention! But I want to see some deep snow!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Looks like some wet snow with the blower. Do you run all Pronovost if not what do you have the best luck with?


----------



## Neige

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1015152 said:


> Looks like some wet snow with the blower. Do you run all Pronovost if not what do you have the best luck with?


Yes it was very heavy wet snow, around 5 inches. I only use Pronovost, but there other good name brands in Quebec.


----------



## MaxPower1971

Neige;1015215 said:


> Yes it was very heavy wet snow, around 5 inches. I only use Pronovost, but there other good name brands in Quebec.


Was it ever wet and heavy!!! We got the same in Ottawa....and then 5-6 hours of heavy rain right after. I'm in Auteuil at the wife's place right now and can you believe the snow guy here never showed up? (she lives in a 20 apptmt building) Luckily I came down with the truck this morning and cleared the lot, but that stuff was even heavier to push than Ottawa's!!

Nice videos. Pronovost are great arn't they? That's what my dad used to run on all his tractors too.


----------



## Neige

Welcome Maxpower, you will enjoy this site.


----------



## MaxPower1971

Neige;1015469 said:


> Welcome Maxpower, you will enjoy this site.


Thanx bud....totally do!!


----------



## Superior L & L




----------



## icudoucme

Superior L & L;1016050 said:


>


Ditto..I think he has the neatest snowremoval fleet and business model.. just awesome.


----------



## Neige

Thanks guys, here s one more.


----------



## Quality SR

Nice fleet/ videos Neige. It looks to me that operating that tractor for a while can get pretty boring. I would like to see more of the Dodge and XLS 
Nice website also. Is that all your equipment in the video, on the entreneige website? 
Keep the videos coming.


----------



## Grn Mtn

wow, didn't realize how fast the tractors with blowers were. do you have any vids of that setup doing a smaller driveway?


----------



## Neige

Grn Mtn;1016709 said:


> wow, didn't realize how fast the tractors with blowers were. do you have any vids of that setup doing a smaller driveway?


Yep, I have posted this one before.


----------



## Grn Mtn

*thanks, missed that the first time around*

is there a driveway you don't do on that street


----------



## syzer

How do you like that tool cat for plowing? Looks like it does a pretty nice job!


----------



## DScapes

Hows the Holland do with newspapers in the driveways?:laughing:

is it too loud to run in the middle of the night or do you service your driveways always during the day?

would love to have one of those in my neighborhood


----------



## pvtwaggs14

Nice tractor sure does beat a truck and a plow


----------



## Neige

syzer;1017262 said:


> How do you like that tool cat for plowing? Looks like it does a pretty nice job!


I like it, the toolcat is a demo for me to try out. I will not be purchasing it. Cannot justify the price. I have no need for it in the summer. If I did, I think I would get one.


----------



## Neige

DScapes;1017303 said:


> Hows the Holland do with newspapers in the driveways?:laughing:
> 
> is it too loud to run in the middle of the night or do you service your driveways always during the day?
> 
> would love to have one of those in my neighborhood


We run our tractors at all times of the day and night. The noise is not really a factor.


----------



## MaxPower1971

Neige;1017413 said:


> We run our tractors at all times of the day and night. The noise is not really a factor.


Gotta love Montreal for that loll...Everyone is so used to all kinds of noises in the middle of the night they don't even notice it anymore !!


----------



## Danscapes

I see your missing a light on the Dodge, what did ya back into?


----------



## Neige

Danscapes;1018017 said:


> I see your missing a light on the Dodge, what did ya back into?


:laughing: You would notice that, 2 weeks ago I backed into a telephone pole. Totally forgot about that pole. My bad, thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Whats your opinion of toolcat vs skid steer for a site like the one in the video. I realize a toolcat would travel quicker between close sites, but does it perform like a s/s?


----------



## Neige

JohnnyRoyale;1018042 said:


> Whats your opinion of toolcat vs skid steer for a site like the one in the video. I realize a toolcat would travel quicker between close sites, but does it perform like a s/s?


I have never worked with a skid steer so cannot give a proper comment. I have worked with a compact loader such as a Kubota 520. Since the Kubota roads at the same speed as a skid steer, I can say that it out works the toolcat. If you have other uses for the toolcat during the summer months, it could have interesting advantages over the skid steer. What I like about the TC is that it carries two passengers, so it could come in very handy at HOA s. You could have a salter in the back, carry shovels and blowers. I have only used the TC 4 hrs so not much experiance to comment on.


----------



## theguynextdoor

Do you use all those tractors for anything in the summer?


----------



## Neige

theguynextdoor;1018109 said:


> Do you use all those tractors for anything in the summer?


Nope, they are just for winter use. Good for around 15 years.


----------



## Neige

Here is another one from two years ago, making the streets wider.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Nice vid Paul. But I thnk a Bobcat would be faster than that blower.


----------



## PTSolutions

especially with if it had a bucket...


----------



## J&R Landscaping

Nice videos!


----------



## Humvee27

2nd the nice videos! As always, it's impressive to see your stuff in action...if only we had a little more snow.


----------



## paper65

Hi neige, nice vids. I'm from Quebec city and here most of the guys run standard blower with or without inverse blade in the front of tractor. We pull everything on the road then blow everything in one pass and I regularly blow part of the road before customers driveway so if grader come, he leave praticaly nothing in front of the driveway. How do you like inversed blower? I don't see anybody here with this set up. I'm curious how many accounts do you deserve with this incredible fleet? This is actually our third year in buisness and we deserve 450 accounts with 5 Masseys (serie 5445 to 5465) and 2 trucks and could derserve more with the actual fleet. This winter is so good for us, we price for season and haven't receive lot of snow. payup Are you pricing for the season or you charge time or # pass?


----------



## Neige

paper65;1020192 said:


> Hi neige, nice vids. I'm from Quebec city and here most of the guys run standard blower with or without inverse blade in the front of tractor. We pull everything on the road then blow everything in one pass and I regularly blow part of the road before customers driveway so if grader come, he leave praticaly nothing in front of the driveway. How do you like inversed blower? I don't see anybody here with this set up. I'm curious how many accounts do you deserve with this incredible fleet? This is actually our third year in buisness and we deserve 450 accounts with 5 Masseys (serie 5445 to 5465) and 2 trucks and could derserve more with the actual fleet. This winter is so good for us, we price for season and haven't receive lot of snow. payup Are you pricing for the season or you charge time or # pass?


Welcome Paper65, you are going to enjoy this site. We do about 150 driveways per tractor in 3-4 hours. Le soufleuse inverse de Pronovost et Normand are very efficient. I know some guys in Quebec city and no one uses them. I woud suggest trying one just for a season and see how it works for you. If ever yu want to talk give a call at 514.608.4675
Welcome again 
Paul


----------



## cretebaby

paper65;1020192 said:


> Hi neige, nice vids. I'm from Quebec city and here most of the guys run standard blower with or without inverse blade in the front of tractor. We pull everything on the road then blow everything in one pass and I regularly blow part of the road before customers driveway so if grader come, he leave praticaly nothing in front of the driveway. How do you like inversed blower? I don't see anybody here with this set up. I'm curious how many accounts do you deserve with this incredible fleet? This is actually our third year in buisness and we deserve 450 accounts with 5 Masseys (serie 5445 to 5465) and 2 trucks and could derserve more with the actual fleet. This winter is so good for us, we price for season and haven't receive lot of snow. payup Are you pricing for the season or you charge time or # pass?


Pics Please.


----------



## paper65

As you can see a join the site since a moment, read and learn a lot but haven't write since cause english is not my first language, understand well, communicate not so well (use of verb tense).  

I don't think inversed blower could work find for me cause part of my run are near open and windy field and it sometimes cause important snow blade. I probably could not reach the end of the driveway so easy. We work with pronovost and normand blower but probably only go for normand in the future cause they seems to be build more heavier. On the other side, Pronovost blower with x-pro blade are very well made, works good and leave a nice finish in the driveway. 

I have a great relation with my tractor saleman and he give me the opportunity to rent couples for the winter (have to bought all attachments; blower, blade) if I bought some others. That help us a lot in the process of growing the buisness. For the 2 that I bought, i'm actually developing new activity to have them work all year long and have them make there payments. One is going to make commercial parking cleanup with a Eddynet pick up sweeper on the front loader and water tank on the 3 point. I target car dealership and try to sell the fact that it didn't create important dust, so they do not have to reclean all vehicules. The other one is going to cut roads sides and we bought yesterday a 25 foot long boom mower. I have to admit that I squeaze my butt to have my last move work the way I wish.


----------



## Neige

paper65;1020515 said:


> As you can see a join the site since a moment, read and learn a lot but haven't write since cause english is not my first language, understand well, communicate not so well (use of verb tense).
> 
> I don't think inversed blower could work find for me cause part of my run are near open and windy field and it sometimes cause important snow blade. I probably could not reach the end of the driveway so easy. We work with pronovost and normand blower but probably only go for normand in the future cause they seems to be build more heavier. On the other side, Pronovost blower with x-pro blade are very well made, works good and leave a nice finish in the driveway.
> 
> I have a great relation with my tractor saleman and he give me the opportunity to rent couples for the winter (have to bought all attachments; blower, blade) if I bought some others. That help us a lot in the process of growing the buisness. For the 2 that I bought, i'm actually developing new activity to have them work all year long and have them make there payments. One is going to make commercial parking cleanup with a Eddynet pick up sweeper on the front loader and water tank on the 3 point. I target car dealership and try to sell the fact that it didn't create important dust, so they do not have to reclean all vehicules. The other one is going to cut roads sides and we bought yesterday a 25 foot long boom mower. I have to admit that I squeaze my butt to have my last move work the way I wish.


Hey Paper your English is fine, dont let that stop you from posting. Its really great to have another fellow Quebecer on his site. We are only a handful, could use all the help possible to show how we clear snow around here.


----------



## MaxPower1971

Neige;1022339 said:


> Hey Paper your English is fine, dont let that stop you from posting. Its really great to have another fellow Quebecer on his site. We are only a handful, could use all the help possible to show how we clear snow around here.


....and to get Americans to behave


----------



## Neige

So its April 26 and we have not seen snow falling for several months. April started of with temps in the high 70s, and no more snow on the ground. Well we got at least 4 inches of heavy mashed potato snow.


----------



## JD Dave

Looks like fun.


----------



## GLSS22

Wish we still had snow to push! Nice to see someone still plowing. Great video like always.


----------



## cretebaby

Dang.... We are done planting corn and it is up already.


----------



## Camden

JD Dave;1039785 said:


> Looks like fun.


It does look fun. I'd love to be pushing snow right now even if it is wet crap.


----------



## Neige

Our latest additions, got 5 of these. The cutting edge is set like on a plow, on an angle, instead of being flat under the blower should scrape up the snow much better. The other beauty is that the drive chain sits in an oil bath. No more oiling the chains after each outing. I did not buy the backblade option, it has never been needed in my market.


----------



## Camden

They look pretty sweet. Who makes it? Are all 5 of them 7'6"?


----------



## Neige

Hi Roy, they are built by SHoule in Drummonville Quebec. They make some pretty sweet stuff, and built to last. I am one of their dealers, have sold 7 so far. They are 92 inches so 7 feet 8 inches.


----------



## IMAGE

Those look sweet Paul. I'm guessing the price point is better then the Pronovost blowers?


----------



## BlackIrish

Do they come in yellow ?

Send me specs and pricing.


----------



## Triple L

BlackIrish;1056920 said:


> Do they come in yellow ?


I think i need to go get my eyes checked now?????????????? They look purple to me.......


----------



## BlackIrish

Yellow like in my avatar.


----------



## Neige

IMAGE;1056912 said:


> Those look sweet Paul. I'm guessing the price point is better then the Pronovost blowers?


They are a few hundred more, but the difference is well worth the extra price.


BlackIrish;1056920 said:


> Do they come in yellow ?
> 
> Send me specs and pricing.


Will do my friend.


Triple L;1056924 said:


> I think i need to go get my eyes checked now?????????????? They look purple to me.......


:laughing: I thought they looked green. Then I figuired it out, It is yellow , maybe not as bright as your yellow.


----------



## JD Dave

They look really Paul.


----------



## Camden

JD Dave;1056964 said:


> They look really Paul.


They definitely do look really ________________

:laughing:


----------



## JD Dave

Camden;1056968 said:


> They definitely do look really ________________
> 
> :laughing:


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare

Nice stuff!


----------



## m_falafel

Hey Neige and Paper! I'm from Sherbrooke! I'm beginning this winter, already have a f-350 pis a 7.5' meyer agressor, and I'm looking to buy a toolcat too. Nice to see that Qc is well represented here!


----------



## Neige

m_falafel;1066369 said:


> Hey Neige and Paper! I'm from Sherbrooke! I'm beginning this winter, already have a f-350 pis a 7.5' meyer agressor, and I'm looking to buy a toolcat too. Nice to see that Qc is well represented here!


Welcome to PS falafel, there are not many of us on here from Quebec, I think you are #5


----------



## m_falafel

Neige;1070244 said:


> Welcome to PS falafel, there are not many of us on here from Quebec, I think you are #5


Thanks neige! I saw there was not much going on on your plowing forum lol, what's happening?


----------



## snowman4

m_falafel;1070684 said:


> Thanks neige! I saw there was not much going on on your plowing forum lol, what's happening?


My guess is he doesn't do mulch plowing in the summer.


----------



## Jelinek61

Sweet blowers. So those are more money than the pronovost?


----------



## Neige

Our latest addition to our family. Got this at the Auction today, Volvo L35B 2007 with 2500 hrs. Lots more to come.


----------



## blowerman

Congrats on the purchase of the L35... I had one for a year and was impressed with how good it worked in the snow. I assume it has the high speed in it for a decent road travel speed?


----------



## mercer_me

Congrats on the new loader. What are your plans for it?


----------



## Neige

blowerman;1078822 said:


> Congrats on the purchase of the L35... I had one for a year and was impressed with how good it worked in the snow. I assume it has the high speed in it for a decent road travel speed?


No its only the 2 speed model, on a good note it only has to travel .5 miles


mercer_me;1078839 said:


> Congrats on the new loader. What are your plans for it?


Snow, snow and more snow.


----------



## IMAGE

Thats a nice loader. What auction was it at?


----------



## JD Dave

IMAGE;1079358 said:


> Thats a nice loader. What auction was it at?


Ritchie Bros. Nice loader Neige.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1079501 said:


> Ritchie Bros. Nice loader Neige.


what your not gonna call that one a kids loader? Didnt Paul buy it for his daughter 

Looks like a nice money maker


----------



## Neige

Triple L;1079516 said:


> what your not gonna call that one a kids loader? Didnt Paul buy it for his daughter
> 
> Looks like a nice money maker


Thanks everyone, yep got it at the Richie Brothers. Hey Chad thats a great idea, my 16 year old daugher would kill to drive it, and she whould be good at.


----------



## Neige

So here is the latest, we have been wanting one for the last 3 years. New Holland TV140


----------



## Triple L

Yet another dragon slayer.... what a beast!!!


----------



## SIWEL

that thing is awesome! cant wait to see some more pics of your stuff this season


----------



## Jelinek61

Awesome, thats exaclty how i would set one up. Push with the box and blow the piles back with the blower. I have wanted one of those ever sense i saw pronovosts youtube video doing driveways. Should be a real animal in the snow. Congrats.


----------



## Neige

As promised here are some more pics. Volvo L45b, got it a few weeks ago. Its a 2007 with 5600 hrs. Its a beast as far as compacts go. I will have to take a picture of all our loaders lined up.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

You are eager to salt eh? I am not planning on putting them on till the last min!


----------



## Triple L

Wow where did that last unit come from... 5600 hours for 3 years old is ALOT!!!

Im guessing a garbage dump?


----------



## Neige

Pristine PM ltd;1082098 said:


> You are eager to salt eh? I am not planning on putting them on till the last min!


No I am just eager to sell some. 


Triple L;1082121 said:


> Wow where did that last unit come from... 5600 hours for 3 years old is ALOT!!!
> 
> Im guessing a garbage dump?


It was used in Florida for a road construction company. I will only be putting on around 300 a year, so should get many years of service from it.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Ah, good times!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Triple L;1082121 said:


> Wow where did that last unit come from... 5600 hours for 3 years old is ALOT!!!
> 
> Im guessing a garbage dump?


Have you ever unexpectedly been b!tched slapped?


----------



## Triple L

JohnnyRoyale;1082490 said:


> Have you ever unexpectedly been b!tched slapped?


I was just curious as very few places put that many hours on a machine in such a short time... expecially a compact!


----------



## SIWEL

do you plan on running the bucket on it or using a pusher?


----------



## Jelinek61

I think you should get a new fleet picture before they all go to the plowing sites.


----------



## Neige

Jelinek61;1082868 said:


> I think you should get a new fleet picture before they all go to the plowing sites.


Thats what I am planning on. Here is a great pic to reference the size of the L45


----------



## JD Dave

I didn't realize it was that big.


----------



## mercer_me

JD Dave;1083335 said:


> I didn't realize it was that big.


Ya, I thought it was alot smaller than that.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I would love to see them next to each other.


----------



## cet

mercer_me;1083480 said:


> Ya, I thought it was alot smaller than that.


That's not the machine Paul bought at the auction. That was a L35, that one's the L45.


----------



## mercer_me

cet;1083512 said:


> That's not the machine Paul bought at the auction. That was a L35, that one's the L45.


Woops sorry. My mistake.


----------



## Neige

Pristine PM ltd;1083488 said:


> I would love to see them next to each other.


I am working on it, maybe this weekend. I will get the L90, L45, L35, and our L25 side by side.


----------



## SIWEL

I would like to see one of everything, including the kubotas and new hollands with the blowers. I will settle on a few close ups of the blowers and tractors.


----------



## Neige

Creek View Prop;1083736 said:


> I would like to see one of everything, including the kubotas and new hollands with the blowers. I will settle on a few close ups of the blowers and tractors.


I will get you some of those soon. In the mean time I had a chance to get 3 loaders in a row. From left to right, Volvo L35, 45, & 90


----------



## capitalsnow

Looking good neige, I wish we had that many loaders down here,


----------



## SIWEL

you are missing a bucket... but you probably already know that... sorry had to say it.


----------



## Neige

Just for you Creek Viewand anyone else interested.
2009 New Holland 6020


----------



## Neige

Then we have the New Holand TS110 we have 7 of those, and 4 TS100


----------



## Neige

Then we have the New Holland TM120 strictly for commercials. It has a 12 foot swivel plow in front and an 8-13expandable pull plow in back.


----------



## PTSolutions

the cab pic of the 6020, whats with the jump seat?

great looking fleet neige, best of luck this season!


----------



## flatlander42

Subscribed!


----------



## snocrete

Very impressive fleet Neige. I would like to add an ag tractor to my fleet one of these days. I am curious as to what the weight is of your resi tractors when all setup? How wide are they, and how wide is the blower?


----------



## BlackIrish

ProTouchGrounds;1085874 said:


> the cab pic of the 6020, whats with the jump seat?
> 
> great looking fleet neige, best of luck this season!


Good to bring a guy around and train him.


----------



## SIWEL

nice Paul. Why a new holland and not Kubota if you dont mind me asking


----------



## JD Dave

BlackIrish;1085967 said:


> Good to bring a guy around and train him.


Every tractor we own has a training seat. Also very good when the kids or wife want to go for a ride.

The fleet keeps growing Paul, very nice and congrats.


----------



## Neige

Creek View Prop;1085999 said:


> nice Paul. Why a new holland and not Kubota if you dont mind me asking


I have not gotten to the Kubota s yet. The last 2 companies that we bought out, had mostly New Hollands.


----------



## Triple L

the new 6020 could use a pto shaft.... Gotta love still having the plastic on the seat...

Looking good paul


----------



## mercer_me

JD Dave;1086022 said:


> Every tractor we own has a training seat. Also very good when the kids or wife want to go for a ride.


I never got my owne seat when I was a kid. I all ways sat on the fender while my Dad drove.


----------



## Neige

snocrete;1085946 said:


> Very impressive fleet Neige. I would like to add an ag tractor to my fleet one of these days. I am curious as to what the weight is of your resi tractors when all setup? How wide are they, and how wide is the blower?


The tractor weight is any where between 9000 and 12000 lbs. They are 84 inches wide and the blowers are 92 inches wide.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Neige;1086138 said:


> I have not gotten to the Kubota s yet. The last 2 companies that we bought out, had mostly New Hollands.


You making your competetion an offer they cant refuse? Thought you were a dutchman and not Italian?!? Congrats on the aquisitions...how many tractors are you up to now?


----------



## Neige

JohnnyRoyale;1087607 said:


> You making your competetion an offer they cant refuse? Thought you were a dutchman and not Italian?!? Congrats on the aquisitions...how many tractors are you up to now?


LOL Johnny, it seems we pay well,( not very Dutch I am told) and they come see us first when they want to sell. Another smaller contractor called the other day with 32 grand of snow for sale. He has been around for 30 years and wants out. I have total respect for the guy, but half of his clients could have been mine for years now. So I am not interested in paying for those clients. I think I am up to 30 tractors, will have to check it out later this week.


----------



## SIWEL

I do like the new hollands, what about the new blowers you said you bought, i think they were yellow?


----------



## Neige

Finally got me some GREEN


----------



## Neige

Creek View Prop;1087687 said:


> I do like the new hollands, what about the new blowers you said you bought, i think they were yellow?


They were SHoule, 92 inch inverted.


----------



## Grassman09

What model and year is that Pault? Under 100hp?


----------



## Jelinek61

Grassman09;1087931 said:


> What model and year is that Pault? Under 100hp?


Those are two different tractors. Its hard to keep track when he buys a new one every other day. haha


----------



## snocrete

Neige;1087605 said:


> The tractor weight is any where between 9000 and 12000 lbs. They are 84 inches wide and the blowers are 92 inches wide.


Thanks. Also, is the chute controls integrated into factory controls, or are they aftermarket? I would assume all of the other functions of the blower are controlled by factory controls.

Cool stuff!!! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Grassman09

Jelinek61;1087971 said:


> Those are two different tractors. Its hard to keep track when he buys a new one every other day. haha


My bad.. The deere.


----------



## Neige

snocrete;1088065 said:


> Thanks. Also, is the chute controls integrated into factory controls, or are they aftermarket? I would assume all of the other functions of the blower are controlled by factory controls.
> 
> Cool stuff!!! Thanks for posting.


ag tractors come with standard 2 valve controls.



Grassman09;1087931 said:


> What model and year is that Pault? Under 100hp?


One is a JD 6210 year 2002 with a 90hp engine.
The other is a JD 6410 year 2002 wth a 104 hp engine


----------



## Jelinek61

Grassman09;1088092 said:


> My bad.. The deere.


Thats what i meant. Two different deere's and a new holland


----------



## Grassman09

Jelinek61;1088465 said:


> Thats what i meant. Two different deere's and a new holland


Oh yea I see that now.


----------



## MogMan

Neige;1085785 said:


> Then we have the New Holand TS110 we have 7 of those, and 4 TS100


Nice line-up !

Count me in as #6 from Qc


----------



## MogMan

Neige;1056910 said:


> Hi Roy, they are built by SHoule in Drummonville Quebec. They make some pretty sweet stuff, and built to last. I am one of their dealers, have sold 7 so far. They are 92 inches so 7 feet 8 inches.


Do you have any detailed spec sheets for those S-492s ?

I'm interested. I pushed back my pronovost order when I saw the SHoule stuff.


----------



## Neige

MogMan;1089371 said:


> Do you have any detailed spec sheets for those S-492s ?
> 
> I'm interested. I pushed back my pronovost order when I saw the SHoule stuff.


Mogman welcome to plow site. send me an email [email protected] and I will gladly send you the specs.


----------



## MogMan

Neige;1089420 said:


> send me an email [email protected] and I will gladly send you the specs.


Done !

Is the back blade optional ?


----------



## Neige

MogMan;1089445 said:


> Done !
> 
> Is the back blade optional ?


Yes it is, and its on springs so no nned for an extra valve to control it.


----------



## Neige

My brother finally installed an 8-12 on our Volvo L35. Looking forward to how well it pushs snow.


----------



## blowerman

Nice looking plow on the Baby Volvo... BTW, how do you load your youtube Videos to show on the forum?


----------



## JD Dave

blowerman;1094961 said:


> Nice looking plow on the Baby Volvo... BTW, how do you load your youtube Videos to show on the forum?


Just copy the embedded code under the video on Youtube and then paste it in your reply. Nice blade Paul.


----------



## kcress31

Great thread Paul. If you keep adding to the fleet you are going to need to expand your lot.


----------



## DeVries

Keep up the good work Paul. Looks like you are well established in your area. All the best this winter.


----------



## Neige

Thanks everyone, lots more pictures to come. Still need to get everything together for a group pic.


----------



## Neige

So here is the video I made for the SIMA video contest. What do you guys think, do I have a chance of winning?





If you like it, go on Monday and vote for it on goplow.com


----------



## JD Dave

Looks really good Paul. I would be proud of it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I threw my vid out after watching that.....I really don't know why I bother with this thread anymore, it's demeaning. Looks great.


----------



## Matson Snow

Neige;1100447 said:


> So here is the video I made for the SIMA video contest. What do you guys think, do I have a chance of winning?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you like it, go on Monday and vote for it on goplow.com


Neige....That is a Great Video....I think you have the Winner...

What do you get for winning.....A coat from JD Dave?????


----------



## jayman3

As always Paul great video,I remember that ice storm worked a ton of hours with the backhoe for the city.tymusic


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Wow Paul...excellent video!!!
I would add some catchy action scene background movie music to it (like mission impossibe/james bond) just to push it over the edge, but thats neither here nor there.


----------



## WIPensFan

Very well done video.


----------



## Jelinek61

I think you just won.....Awesome video. Jack hammering the ice on the sidewalk? you dont see that everyday. hahah


----------



## cretebaby

That is awesome Neige.

The best part is the pic of your Dad with the old Kubota's.


----------



## Grassman09

cretebaby;1100599 said:


> That is awesome Neige.
> 
> The best part is the pic of your Dad with the old Kubota's.


X 2. And he still runs the same ones today.


----------



## Triple L

Great movie Paul!

Those ice storm pics were awsome!


----------



## BlackIrish

Very nice video.
You have to much time on your hands.


----------



## serafii

Nice fleet neige!
I'm from Montreal, not too many of us Quebecois on plowsite that's for sure


----------



## Neige

Thanks everyone for all those great comments. I am sure there will be other great videos I will be competing against. One day I will have to post a video of my dad clearing snow with a cab-less tractor. The movie must be 42 years old at least.
The ice storm was something else. I hope never to have to go through one again, but it was an experiance I will never forget.


----------



## Luther

Outstanding video Paul!!!

The winner no doubt. 

I'm with Johnny, adding the right background music/theme along with the natural noises will top it off.


----------



## Neige

Ok everyone I need your votes now. There are 5 companies and there is some great competition. If you really like mine go to goplow.com and vote. If you prefer the others then please vote for them. Thanking you in advance for all your support.
Paul


----------



## flatlander42

do you have a link of where to go on that site? There is a bunch of videos.....


----------



## blowerman

You've got my vote... That is one cool video.


----------



## Neige

masternate42;1106821 said:


> do you have a link of where to go on that site? There is a bunch of videos.....


Here you go http://goplow.com/2011-video-contest/
You need to become a member to be able to vote.


----------



## Neige

:redbounceYeaaaaaa one of our company loaders made it on the front page of the Plow Site magazine. http://plowsite-digital.com/#&pageSet=0&page=0

:crying:Unfortunately I'm in fourth place on the goplow contest.


----------



## Grassman09

Looks good Paul. When I grow up I wanna be just like you.  tymusic


----------



## cretebaby

Wouldn't it be faster with a bucket?


----------



## Jelinek61

WTF, how is a guy on a sailboat winning that video competition? Yours, triple L, and that Barrie snow one are the best by far.


----------



## Neige

Some action shots of our truck pushing snow


----------



## Triple L

That thing looks awesome Paul!!!


----------



## Jelinek61

Never seen a 10 wheeler with a box pusher on it. That looks like a lot of snow. How did you attach the box?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Neige;1205060 said:


> Some action shots of our truck pushing snow


Hey what's the speed rating on that pusher box....


----------



## IMAGE

Mr.Markus;1205284 said:


> Hey what's the speed rating on that pusher box....


LOL!! GOOD ONE!!

Looking great like always Paul!


----------



## 4x4Farmer

Neige;1118669 said:


> :redbounceYeaaaaaa one of our company loaders made it on the front page of the Plow Site magazine. http://plowsite-digital.com/#&pageSet=0&page=0
> 
> :crying:Unfortunately I'm in fourth place on the goplow contest.


one of our loaders made it in that issue as well. Hows the video shooting coming? Iv gotten some footage, but I need a good storm to get what the viewers want! lol


----------



## Neige

Jelinek61;1205271 said:


> Never seen a 10 wheeler with a box pusher on it. That looks like a lot of snow. How did you attach the box?


I know I have pics posted on here somewhere, will try and find them and let you know. In Quebec most 10 wheler have pusher boxs on them. If like those pics youl love this vid







Mr.Markus;1205284 said:


> Hey what's the speed rating on that pusher box....


What ever speed you like



4x4Farmer;1205328 said:


> one of our loaders made it in that issue as well. Hows the video shooting coming? Iv gotten some footage, but I need a good storm to get what the viewers want! lol


Its coming along nicely, just takes more time then i thought. Its hard to take the time when you are in the thick of it. I have to admit its exciting.


----------



## Neige

Jeline here are some pics how we attach it. Its made by the company EDF
http://entreprisesdesjardinsfontaine.com/index_en.html


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Mr.Markus;1205284 said:


> Hey what's the speed rating on that pusher box....


I read somewhere that some pushers self destruct at speeds higher than 6 mph. :laughing:


----------



## Jelinek61

Neige;1205401 said:


> Jeline here are some pics how we attach it. Its made by the company EDF
> http://entreprisesdesjardinsfontaine.com/index_en.html


Thanks, thats a cool setup. Are you allowed to go down the road with it mounted on the truck?


----------



## Neige

Jelinek61;1205943 said:


> Thanks, thats a cool setup. Are you allowed to go down the road with it mounted on the truck?


Not a chance, over 8.5 feet special permit, over 12 feet must be trailered. I will admit we have taken to the shop at 4am but its really to big to go on the road.


----------



## flatlander42

you could use a "header" trailer. Like how they haul the head of a combine around. Drive up to the trailer and drop the pusher on it. And simply hook up the trailer. That would be sweet, and wouldn't need a second machine to load and unload!

something like this
http://www.knowlesmfgco.com/product...mbine_header_transport_trailer_model_CH70.htm


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

Very nice stuff Neige! I do mostly residential snow too, those tractors and inverted blowers look like the ticket.


----------



## Neige

Lawn Enforcer;1206422 said:


> Very nice stuff Neige! I do mostly residential snow too, those tractors and inverted blowers look like the ticket.


They are for me, and hundreds of other contractors in Quebec and Ontario.

here are some pics of a loader pushing snow. Same place as my truck.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Some cool stuff you gut there!


----------



## Neige

Cedar Grounds;1207637 said:


> Some cool stuff you gut there!


Thanks here are some more, of our Volvo L35


----------



## snocrete

Is that pusher a steel trip edge on the volvo? Great pics as always Neige!


----------



## Neige

snocrete;1209482 said:


> Is that pusher a steel trip edge on the volvo? Great pics as always Neige!


The whole box trips, there are springs in the back. That box is an 8-13, so he can reduce it to 8 feet, and open it up to 13 like in the pictures.


----------



## Neige

Some pics of out New Holland TV140 pushing snow


----------



## cretebaby

Neige;1210898 said:


> Some pics of out New Holland TV140 pushing snow


That has to be close to the ultimate tool right there.

When your guys are blowing drives are they using the clutch when they change direction in the drive or just using the power reverser?


----------



## MogMan

Neige;1210898 said:


> Is that box blade on the front 3-point or a custom EDF/SHoule undercarriage ?


----------



## Neige

cretebaby;1210923 said:


> That has to be close to the ultimate tool right there.
> 
> When your guys are blowing drives are they using the clutch when they change direction in the drive or just using the power reverser?


Nope they never clutch, just use the power reverser (hydraulic shuttle) thats what I was told its called. Even my Kubota M9000 thatt are standard, have the power reverser.


----------



## Camden

How user friendly are the controls on that bi-directional? Last month I used an older machine like that and the controls were in awkward spots and my hands and feet got tired quickly. I would imagine that they streamlined the design quite a bit on the new ones. I'm just curious to hear if you like the layout.


----------



## Neige

MogMan;1210964 said:


> Neige;1210898 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that box blade on the front 3-point or a custom EDF/SHoule undercarriage ?
> 
> 
> 
> Its on a custom undercarriage not sure which company.
> 
> 
> 
> Camden;1211019 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How user friendly are the controls on that bi-directional? Last month I used an older machine like that and the controls were in awkward spots and my hands and feet got tired quickly. I would imagine that they streamlined the design quite a bit on the new ones. I'm just curious to hear if you like the layout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be honest Roy I spent only 1 hr in the machine, and I was going batty with all the controls. I am sure if I were to spend a couple more hrs I would get used to it, but it takes some getting used to.
Click to expand...


----------



## blowerman

Thanks for the updated pics... Hows the TV140 holding up? The Bi-Di is a special machine, love how you have it set up. Didn't you add a L45 ?


----------



## Neige

blowerman;1211415 said:


> Thanks for the updated pics... Hows the TV140 holding up? The Bi-Di is a special machine, love how you have it set up. Didn't you add a L45 ?


Yes I did, those pics are coming tomorrow. Cant share all my pics in one sitting.Thumbs Up


----------



## Neige

Some pics of my Volvo L45


----------



## WIPensFan

Nice pictures. I really like the "little" Volvo loaders.


----------



## Neige

Thanks WIPen, we really lile them to. The vision is great, and they work well in tight corners and large open spaces. Here are some pics of our New Holland TV140 stacking snow.


----------



## Neige

Some more blowing pics.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

You sure blow alot...


































































of snow!


----------



## OrganicsL&L

Hey Neige...just subscribing! Thanks for putting this all up, keep 'em coming!


----------



## Neige

I was asked how inverted blowers worked in deep snow, drifts, or large snow banks at end of drives. So I went out today and made a video demonstration, I hope it answers your questions.


----------



## Camden

Paul it looks like there's something dragging from the blower on the bi-directional. Check it out, it doesn't look right to me.

Edit: Is there a chance it's the jack stand for the blower?


----------



## toby4492

Awesome pix and videos Paul. :waving:


----------



## Neige

Camden;1217795 said:


> Paul it looks like there's something dragging from the blower on the bi-directional. Check it out, it doesn't look right to me.
> 
> Edit: Is there a chance it's the jack stand for the blower?


Good eye Roy, its the stabelizer bar. John has already fixed it thanks.


----------



## Neige

I know you enjoyed watching a New Holland with the inverted blower, how about 3.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

Thanks for the video, Paul!


----------



## toby4492

Neige;1226535 said:


> I know you enjoyed watching a New Holland with the inverted blower, how about 3.


Cool vid Paul :waving:


----------



## jg244888

cool videos. How well do those scrape compared to a plow?


----------



## cretebaby

Thanks Paul.


----------



## Jelinek61

Now thats productivity.........


----------



## Neige

jg244888;1226675 said:


> cool videos. How well do those scrape compared to a plow?


Thanks everyone, finally got some snow to make fun vids. It will scrape as well as a plow, really depends on what you use as cutting edge.

More vids to come shortly.


----------



## JD Dave

Nice vids Paul. I think your tractors last longer then ours because you guys don't use near the salt on your roads. Around here everything needs to be black. I still owe you money I know you know but just saying. I guess ill buy lunch next time as interest.


----------



## Neige

JD Dave;1228019 said:


> Nice vids Paul. I think your tractors last longer then ours because you guys don't use near the salt on your roads. Around here everything needs to be black. I still owe you money I know you know but just saying. I guess ill buy lunch next time as interest.


LOL I still owe you, your recruiter of the year award. Looks like you have it in the bag again this year.  Your right about the salt, I am sure we use 1/10 of what the use in Onatrio.


----------



## BlackIrish

Neige;1228044 said:


> LOL I still owe you, your recruiter of the year award. Looks like you have it in the bag again this year.  Your right about the salt, I am sure we use 1/10 of what the use in Onatrio.


Is that close to Qebuce ?


----------



## mikegooseman

great vids Paul


----------



## unimogr

Any opinions on the JCB Fastrac?

http://www.jcbamericas.com/products/1-agriculture/13-fastracs/197-2155/


----------



## OrganicsL&L

Very large machine, probably too much for blowing drives. Looks really cool though!


----------



## Grassman09

OrganicsL&L;1231458 said:


> Very large machine, probably too much for blowing drives. Looks really cool though!


No bigger then his bi directional s.


----------



## OrganicsL&L

Is that a Bi Di?


----------



## Neige

Finally had a chance to video tape a driver clearing drives with 8 inches of snow and a good size berm at the road. Enjoy the are more on the way.


----------



## snowplowchick

Wow, nice video neige!

That is what makes money, all those houses so close together. Your operator is good too

It must be a pain when cars are parked at the end of the driveway, or if there are sidewalks cutting through the front lawn.


----------



## Jelinek61

Five driveways in five minutes.......Not bad.....hahaha


----------



## asps4u

I've said it before and I'll say it again how impressive it is to watch your operation & it's productivity. Thanks again Paul for sharing :salute:


----------



## Neige

snowplowchick;1235077 said:


> Wow, nice video neige!
> 
> That is what makes money, all those houses so close together. Your operator is good too
> 
> That operator is my youngest brother Rob, he is an A+ driver.
> 
> It must be a pain when cars are parked at the end of the driveway, or if there are sidewalks cutting through the front lawn.


IT can be frustrating at times with the cars but its not that bad. As for the walkways, luckily there are very few that run straight to the road.



asps4u;1235207 said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again how impressive it is to watch your operation & it's productivity. Thanks again Paul for sharing :salute:


Thanks, here is a vid of our two pickups wind-rowing some snow together.


----------



## Neige

For all of you who wondered what it looks like inside the cab while blowing drive ways.


----------



## OrganicsL&L

Great perspective there Neige! Thanks as always.


----------



## dmcarpentry

great video ... that gives a great example of how a good operator can make things look easy

how long has that operator worked for you??

thanks again for the videos

makes me want a few of those setups everytime you post a video


----------



## the_mayor

I'm just about ready to make the move over to tractor/blower. How fast are yours on the road? What is the lowest hp tractor I can use? I'm currently plowingt 145 driveaways in a 7mi loop.


----------



## Cutter1

how do you deal with the snow right in front of the garage doors??


----------



## OrganicsL&L

Mayor and Cutter, if you look back in this thread or search for a thread called...switching to blower service, you will find all of your answers, plus a lot of additional top of the line info on blowing drives.


----------



## JD Dave

He doesn't. Great vids Paul


Cutter1;1237920 said:


> how do you deal with the snow right in front of the garage doors??


----------



## Cutter1

I was just asking him specifically. Don't know if its in his contracts that he is not responsible for it or what. I know how the blowers work, I have been following along on all the threads. Just don't post. Curious on my end how they would work and if it would work. I know people would complain about snow piles in front of doors and them freezing thats what I meant.


----------



## qualitycut

Cutter1;1237991 said:


> I was just asking him specifically. Don't know if its in his contracts that he is not responsible for it or what. I know how the blowers work, I have been following along on all the threads. Just don't post. Curious on my end how they would work and if it would work. I know people would complain about snow piles in front of doors and them freezing thats what I meant.


Looks like the customers do that part.


----------



## blowerman

Great inside perspective. Which tractors do you think offer the best layout for operator comfort? (when blowing snow)


----------



## OrganicsL&L

Cutter1;1237991 said:


> I was just asking him specifically. Don't know if its in his contracts that he is not responsible for it or what. I know how the blowers work, I have been following along on all the threads. Just don't post. Curious on my end how they would work and if it would work. I know people would complain about snow piles in front of doors and them freezing thats what I meant.


Got ya. What I have gathered is this....For Paul, he doesn't have to worry about the snow at the doors. If that is an issue for your customers, you can either get back blade on the back of the blower, or spend double and pick up a pronovost pxpl....beautiful machine, mucho dinero.

I am at the point of putting this service into action for next winter. All of the research I have done as convinced me that the inverted blowers work awesome and will definitely do the job. I will get the hydraulic back dragger however.


----------



## Cutter1

I know my customers would be complaining about in front of the doors, so the back drag edge would be a must. The pxpl is awesome too watch!!


----------



## Ryerson89

More "Neige" equipment


----------



## OrganicsL&L

That thing is GINORMOUS! It looks bigger than the damn loader.


----------



## Grassman09

Neige;1236989 said:


> IT can be frustrating at times with the cars but its not that bad. As for the walkways, luckily there are very few that run straight to the road.
> 
> Thanks, here is a vid of our two pickups wind-rowing some snow together.


Love the choice of music. ZZ Top Tush.


----------



## McCaig

the_mayor;1237888 said:


> I'm just about ready to make the move over to tractor/blower. How fast are yours on the road? What is the lowest hp tractor I can use? I'm currently plowingt 145 driveaways in a 7mi loop.


i have 340 homes on about a about 7 mi of road in a 3 by 3 km square and i use two new holland tractors and inverse pronovost blowers with back scrapers , it takes about 3.5 - 4 hours to do the run , 5 hours when the snow is more then 7-8 inches


----------



## Neige

This is what it can be like early morning when the plow passes late. Not very good quality video but you get the idea.


----------



## PlatinumService

Neige;1239007 said:


> This is what it can be like early morning when the plow passes late. Not very good quality video but you get the idea.


haha thats alot of english speaking going on.

you buying the boys breakfast?


----------



## IMAGE

Do you upgrade the lighting on the tractors Paul?


----------



## Neige

PlatinumService;1239014 said:


> haha thats alot of english speaking going on.
> 
> you buying the boys breakfast?


Lots of times I do, but not always.


IMAGE;1239042 said:


> Do you upgrade the lighting on the tractors Paul?


Nope those are the standard lights that come on the Ag tractor. I perfer that that dont keep them all on.


----------



## BrianWillan

Neige;1237460 said:


> For all of you who wondered what it looks like inside the cab while blowing drive ways.


Is it the preference of the operator to drive in reverse between houses on that particular route?

Great view of the most efficient residential snow clearing equipment in action.

Cheers


----------



## Neige

BrianWillan;1239505 said:


> Is it the preference of the operator to drive in reverse between houses on that particular route?
> 
> Great view of the most efficient residential snow clearing equipment in action.
> 
> Cheers


Pretty much so, each driver has their way of doing the drives. I will get some other perspectives of other tractors. Kubota and John deere in the future. I am very fortunate to have some excellent operators.


----------



## Neige

Recycling day is always a pain. Our guys do not have to get out and move these blue boxes. So some of my employees figured out a way to move them without getting out of their tractors. Enjoy


----------



## CGM Inc.

That's pretty slick!
You can be lazy but not dumm!


----------



## Neige

Cedar Grounds;1240403 said:


> That's pretty slick!
> You can be lazy but not dumm!


Absolutely, and just to show I do work in the trenches. He is a 4th story balcony we had to do.


----------



## blowerman

Neige;1240432 said:


> Absolutely, and just to show I do work in the trenches. He is a 4th story balcony we had to do.


I see how the picture threads are changing..... First cool tractors & loaders, then it flips to small snow blowers and hand clearing.

Glad to see you're getting out there. As well, I posted a video of us clearing a sidewalk with the two wheel loaders, what I didn't post was my wife & I doing a final shoveling just to clean up the tire tracks.


----------



## RdTeK

Neige;1239007 said:


> This is what it can be like early morning when the plow passes late. Not very good quality video but you get the idea.


Hey Neige.....I can relate to when the plow is late getting around....you really have to scoot to open up the driveways if he's late....it makes no sense doing them before that....if I see the plow before 4am, it's no problem opening up drives before 7am.....is the plow in your areas pretty consistent to getting out early?


----------



## Neige

RdTeK;1240545 said:


> Hey Neige.....I can relate to when the plow is late getting around....you really have to scoot to open up the driveways if he's late....it makes no sense doing them before that....if I see the plow before 4am, it's no problem opening up drives before 7am.....is the plow in your areas pretty consistent to getting out early?


We have some good days, and then some really bad days. The Muni is doing an excellent job this year, the private contractor sucks. All in all its working out very well.


----------



## Neige

So we were in a big hurry to get as much snow out in the day before the next storm. Called this guy in, wow we were able to load 42 tons of snow. Now thats hauling snow.


----------



## hlntoiz

Neige;1240116 said:


> Recycling day is always a pain. Our guys do not have to get out and move these blue boxes. So some of my employees figured out a way to move them without getting out of their tractors. Enjoy


That is a good operator.



Neige;1241092 said:


> So we were in a big hurry to get as much snow out in the day before the next storm. Called this guy in, wow we were able to load 42 tons of snow. Now thats hauling snow.


That is how you load snow......Some day the muni's around here will get it.


----------



## Grassman09

Neige;1241092 said:


> So we were in a big hurry to get as much snow out in the day before the next storm. Called this guy in, wow we were able to load 42 tons of snow. Now thats hauling snow.


What did that take to load 5 10mins tops? Where do you dump the snow? chateauguay bridge?


----------



## cretebaby

Neige;1241092 said:


> Now thats hauling snow


And think how much faster you would have been with a bucket.


----------



## JD Dave

Neige;1241092 said:


> So we were in a big hurry to get as much snow out in the day before the next storm. Called this guy in, wow we were able to load 42 tons of snow. Now thats hauling snow.


Reminds me of loading corn out of the grain buggy. I really enjoyed the vid.


----------



## Neige

Grassman09;1241223 said:


> What did that take to load 5 10mins tops? Where do you dump the snow? chateauguay bridge?


Nope right here in my home town, 3 km away.



cretebaby;1241247 said:


> And think how much faster you would have been with a bucket.


I was waiting for that. :laughing:



JD Dave;1241313 said:


> Reminds me of loading corn out of the grain buggy. I really enjoyed the vid.


Thanks JD


----------



## Neige

I am running out of ideas for videos. This one is with our Volvo L45 and extendable SHoule pusher. Works really well in tight areas.


----------



## blowerman

I know it's not a competition, but with these great video posts, you are a hard one to top. 
These are great examples to show real world applications of different types of equipment.
Thanks


----------



## MogMan

Neige;1241531 said:


> I am running out of ideas for videos. This one is with our Volvo L45 and extendable SHoule pusher. Works really well in tight areas.


Nice stuff !

Is that a 7-11 or a 8-13 ?


----------



## IMAGE

Thats a sweet Vid with the SHoule pusher. Does it have a little bit of a curve built into it? It's hard to tell, but it doesnt looks like its a normal straight blade.


----------



## dfd9

Neige;1236989 said:


> IT can be frustrating at times with the cars but its not that bad. As for the walkways, luckily there are very few that run straight to the road.
> 
> Thanks, here is a vid of our two pickups wind-rowing some snow together.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUkke579V8o


Nice to see you use trucks for more than picking up coffee.


----------



## snocrete

blowerman;1241538 said:


> I know it's not a competition, but with these great video posts, you are a hard one to top.
> These are great examples to show real world applications of different types of equipment.
> Thanks


Agreed! The shoule pusher vid, and "in-cab" shot of your operator doing driveways are my favorite. Thank you for posting them Neige.


----------



## Neige

MogMan;1241543 said:


> Nice stuff !
> 
> Is that a 7-11 or a 8-13 ?


Its an 8-12



IMAGE;1241554 said:


> Thats a sweet Vid with the SHoule pusher. Does it have a little bit of a curve built into it? It's hard to tell, but it doesnt looks like its a normal straight blade.


Its a straight pusher, but because I am using an fisheye lens it makes it looked curved.



snocrete;1241592 said:


> Agreed! The shoule pusher vid, and "in-cab" shot of your operator doing driveways are my favorite. Thank you for posting them Neige.


Thanks everyone, I will try and think up other applications.


----------



## Neige

Here is an early morning vid, showing 6 tractors driving by. The Case in the back ground is not one of mine.


----------



## Neige

Here is one of a loader and ag tractor pushing heavy snow.


----------



## goel

Neige;1243434 said:


> Here is one of a loader and ag tractor pushing heavy snow.


Nice, looks like a real HEAVY push.

How do you get your customers to leave all the dock doors open, wish ours would.


----------



## Neige

goel;1243510 said:


> Nice, looks like a real HEAVY push.
> 
> How do you get your customers to leave all the dock doors open, wish ours would.


They move them out of the way the next day only. Thats why we are at this facility twice as long as anywhere else.


----------



## greywynd

Looks like a long push! Is that a 16' box on the loader? If so, it would be a match to the one I ran a couple years ago on a 644JD, except we didn't have the mount, used it in addition to the bucket. It really let me push a nice high pile with that extra reach though!


----------



## Neige

Yes its a 16 foot Pro Tech, as you can see the loader really slows down on those long pushes.


----------



## Neige

So I have been getting requests for more operator views in different pieces of equipment. Today its a Kubota M110 with SHoule inverted blower. Cleaning an utility shed where there is around 2 feet of snow. More to come.


----------



## cretebaby

Neige;1243924 said:


> So I have been getting requests for more operator views in different pieces of equipment. Today its a Kubota M110 with SHoule inverted blower. Cleaning an utility shed where there is around 2 feet of snow. More to come.


Another great vid Paul.  At this rate it won't be long and we will owe you a new camera.


----------



## greywynd

Neige;1243746 said:


> Yes its a 16 foot Pro Tech, as you can see the loader really slows down on those long pushes.


I found that the 644 would keep hustling on fresher, lighter snow, but when it got heavy, or 'dirty snow' as I call that stuff like you're pushing, it slowed it down too. The neat thing about it with the lighter stuff is that I would end up with 2-3 yards overflowing and going into the bucket, letting me move even more snow with a good push.



Neige;1243924 said:


> So I have been getting requests for more operator views in different pieces of equipment. Today its a Kubota M110 with SHoule inverted blower. Cleaning an utility shed where there is around 2 feet of snow. More to come.


With that only being one pass, I assume it must be an 8' blower? Or is it just for foot traffic and not vehicle access?


----------



## JD Dave

Nice Vid Paul. Have you lost weight?


----------



## Neige

JD Dave;1244078 said:


> Nice Vid Paul. Have you lost weight?


LOL I wish, that fisheye lens slims me down, Im liking it.


----------



## OrganicsL&L

Hey Neige,

I'm sure this has been asked, but I can't remember reading it on here....what type of camera are you using?

Great vid.....again, and thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## MogMan

Neige;1244164 said:


> LOL I wish, that fisheye lens slims me down, Im liking it.


BTW what's the camera you're using ? Magnetic mount ?

What you need is a GoPro Hd camera system. Pretty cheap too. It's definetly on my list of upgrades.


----------



## Neige

MogMan;1244213 said:


> BTW what's the camera you're using ? Magnetic mount ?
> 
> What you need is a GoPro Hd camera system. Pretty cheap too. It's definetly on my list of upgrades.


I am using the Kodak play sport. Its good for out doors and under water up to 10 feet. I use a suction cup mount, and lots of ductape.

Here is a vid for all my plowiste buddies.Thumbs Up


----------



## Luther

Neige;1244439 said:


> Here is a vid for all my plowiste buddies.Thumbs Up


Great stuff Paul! Thumbs Up

tymusic


----------



## PlatinumService

yeah your right a bucket is faster... 2 mins to fill a tri axle is impressive


----------



## Grassman09

MogMan;1244213 said:


> BTW what's the camera you're using ? Magnetic mount ?
> 
> What you need is a GoPro Hd camera system. Pretty cheap too. It's definetly on my list of upgrades.


The prob when you shoot in HD is the file is so big then you have to compress it and then you lose quality. 720P is prob what he is shooting in but it also does 1080 HD.

Another good cam in the ContourHD 1080P lots of attachments for that one from car to bike mounts and waterproof cases.



Neige;1244439 said:


> I am using the Kodak play sport. Its good for out doors and under water up to 10 feet. I use a suction cup mount, and lots of ductape.
> 
> Here is a vid for all my plowiste buddies.Thumbs Up


Good quality vid for $100 cam. Thx Paul.


----------



## dfd9

Neige;1244164 said:


> LOL I wish, that fisheye lens slims me down, Im liking it.


Maybe Dave should think about using that lens as well.


----------



## cretebaby

dfd9;1244521 said:


> Maybe Dave should thing about using that lens as well.


Ouch!


----------



## hlntoiz

Neige;1244439 said:


> I am using the Kodak play sport. Its good for out doors and under water up to 10 feet. I use a suction cup mount, and lots of ductape.
> 
> Here is a vid for all my plowiste buddies.Thumbs Up


Now that isn't for rookies, that is for an "Operating Engineer"

Nice Paul. Thanks for Sharing


----------



## theguynextdoor

Neige;1244439 said:


> I am using the Kodak play sport. Its good for out doors and under water up to 10 feet. I use a suction cup mount, and lots of ductape.
> 
> Here is a vid for all my plowiste buddies.Thumbs Up


It seems like you could also fit more snow into the dump since the blower compacts the snow, something a loader bucket would not do.


----------



## snocrete

This thread is AWESOME.


----------



## Triple L

Great movie Paul....

Any idea what the weight difference is between a truck loaded with snow opposed to a truck blown with snow? That would be interesting...


----------



## Ryerson89

Triple L;1245051 said:


> Great movie Paul....
> 
> Any idea what the weight difference is between a truck loaded with snow opposed to a truck blown with snow? That would be interesting...


That would be very interesting to find out but just an example last week we blew into a semi and there was between 40-43 tons (the video posted) and I'm positive we wouldn't have got 25 ton in with a bucket.. 
But it would be neat to see the exact numbers


----------



## goel

The 2 minute load is very impressive. But after seeing the other video from the other end and watching the auger speed, I am not suprised at all.

Awesome stuff


----------



## FORDPLOWER1

I believe blowing snow into dump trucks is 17 to 1 more times heavier tymusic


----------



## Neige

So this is what it looks like inside a New Holland TV140 turning around inside the cab.


----------



## DareDog

love the hat 

any recent pics?


----------



## WIPensFan

Here, I thought you were going to show the loading of the truck with a bucket too, for time comparison. You definitely get the most in you can with the blower. Kind of depends on how big of a loader and bucket to. Very fast with the blower, no doubt. Good job on all the videos.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

When I grow up i want to be just like you Paul.


----------



## Neige

Here is my latest, inside cab view of a Kubota M110 with a 8-13 expandable pusher. Tractors rock on commercial accounts also.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Neige;1257047 said:


> Here is my latest, inside cab view of a Kubota M110 with a 8-13 expandable pusher. Tractors rock on commercial accounts also.


OK...C'est bon.


----------



## Neige

Mr.Markus;1257057 said:


> OK...C'est bon.


Merci


----------



## Mr.Markus

Neige;1257067 said:


> Merci


It's spelled Mercy... as in "Mercy you've got a lot of toys!!!!."

Nice quiet Kubota's... what no country music stations la-bas?


----------



## Neige

I was asked for an inside view of our latest Kubota. So here you have it a M95X 2009 which is comparable to the new M100X


----------



## Neige

So today we had push the slush that was under all the trailers. Because the slush was escaping along the sides constantly leaving trails we brought in the pickup to help block the escaping slush saving us many extra passes.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Is it just me or does it look like its bending/breaking the wing on the XLS?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Neige;1265816 said:


> So today we had push the slush that was under all the trailers. Because the slush was escaping along the sides constantly leaving trails we brought in the pickup to help block the escaping slush saving us many extra passes.


F&*^en SHOWOFF !!!!!!


----------



## cet

GMCHD plower;1265820 said:


> Is it just me or does it look like its bending/breaking the wing on the XLS?


The wing wasn't in it's full scoop position. It was just pushing it in further.


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1265893 said:


> F&*^en SHOWOFF !!!!!!


we used to do that all the time! its alot harder then it looks co-ordinating consistant speed and keeping everything lined up...


----------



## Neige

cet;1265920 said:


> The wing wasn't in it's full scoop position. It was just pushing it in further.


Absolutely right, no damage to wing.

QUOTE=Triple L;1265938]we used to do that all the time! its alot harder then it looks co-ordinating consistant speed and keeping everything lined up...[/QUOTE]

Your right its harder than it looks. We do not do it very often, this was a good day for it.


----------



## deere615

It is harder than it looks we tried it once with both my trucks and did fair. Practice makes perfect though


----------



## blowerman

We use to do that alot with two trucks side by side, it's not that easy.....


----------



## Neige

Here is our latest acquisition, a 1997 Freightliner, we are going to add a 14 foot pusher in the front, and some snow racks in the box for snow transpor. Hopefully I will have time to paint the box. Should make for some great vids this season


----------



## cretebaby

Sweet! Thumbs Up

You should get a bucket for it. :laughing:


----------



## Neige

Just got the paint job done on it, and finished the snow racks.


----------



## Landcare - Mont

Looking very good.


----------



## dfd9

Gotta love that logo.Thumbs Up


----------



## vegaman04

Amazing what a coat of paint does.


----------



## SDP Hauling

looks like a whole new truck...good luck with it


----------



## PTSolutions

looks like a nice heavily spec'd FL. What type of engine does it have?


----------



## kcress31

ProTouchGrounds;1341733 said:


> looks like a nice heavily spec'd FL. What type of engine does it have?


Those are quite the hungryman contractor sideboards. I bet you could put 30 yards of snow in the box.


----------



## pushinpaul

The paint looks great! Please post pics of it once you get the pusher mounted up. We have quite a few dump trucks and i am very intrigued with your use of tandems and boxes.


----------



## Neige

kcress31;1341872 said:


> Those are quite the hungryman contractor sideboards. I bet you could put 30 yards of snow in the box.


I dont think that much, i will measure it up soon and let you know.



pushinpaul;1341876 said:


> The paint looks great! Please post pics of it once you get the pusher mounted up. We have quite a few dump trucks and i am very intrigued with your use of tandems and boxes.


Once we get some snow, I will be getting plenty of pics and vids.

Here is our latest addition for commercial sidewalks. We bought the blower, broom and blade so we are all set for all kinds of snow.


----------



## cda817

Is that the Kubota? We demoed a New Holland MC35 Last winter with the broom, Only complaint was a lack of traction I think with rear weights and chains or studs and it would have been a monster in the snow.


----------



## Grassman09

Neige;1352419 said:


> I dont think that much, i will measure it up soon and let you know.
> 
> Once we get some snow, I will be getting plenty of pics and vids.
> 
> Here is our latest addition for commercial sidewalks. We bought the blower, broom and blade so we are all set for all kinds of snow.


Uh oh hope Triplel doesn't see that machine. What your using a lawn mower to push snow im sure he will say?? LOL.. You will use the blade more then the blower the blower you have to drive slow.


----------



## Camden

cda817;1353740 said:


> Is that the Kubota? We demoed a New Holland MC35 Last winter with the broom, Only complaint was a lack of traction I think with rear weights and chains or studs and it would have been a monster in the snow.


Yes that's a Kubota. Appears to be a mid-20 to 30hp model. Those F-series machines can move a lot of snow.


----------



## syzer

Neige;1352419 said:


> I dont think that much, i will measure it up soon and let you know.
> 
> Once we get some snow, I will be getting plenty of pics and vids.
> 
> Here is our latest addition for commercial sidewalks. We bought the blower, broom and blade so we are all set for all kinds of snow.


What type of Kubota is that? Looks nice!


----------



## Triple L

Any movies of those new snowblowers Paul?


----------



## StratfordPusher

*congrats*



Neige;1352419 said:


> I dont think that much, i will measure it up soon and let you know.
> 
> Once we get some snow, I will be getting plenty of pics and vids.
> 
> Here is our latest addition for commercial sidewalks. We bought the blower, broom and blade so we are all set for all kinds of snow.


Nice little sidewalk machine, sure you will enjoy it.....

Al


----------



## StuveCorp

Triple L;1413368 said:


> Any movies of those new snowblowers Paul?


I'll second that. Did you get some new blades too? Add some 'baby' loader stuff too.


----------



## Neige

Sorry everyone, been busy with all kinds of things and have been absent from this site. Here is a vid you should enjoy, hope it makes up for being away.


----------



## Triple L

I lost count... Very cool Paul!


----------



## JD Dave

Very impressive video Paul. Does everyone always drive through the shop to get from the back yard?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1423935 said:


> I lost count... Very cool Paul!


Me too, but I got distracted by the Cancun bikini girls in the corner ad.


----------



## Peterbilt

Its like a Clown Car!

J.


----------



## Camden

That was sweet :salute:


----------



## IMAGE

Nice! Looks well planned!


----------



## Neige

JD Dave;1423943 said:


> Very impressive video Paul. Does everyone always drive through the shop to get from the back yard?


No I just had them drive through for the video, usually I don't have that many parked indoors, and I have a back garage door that leads to a basement so have 2 tractors parked on that ramp. This one was for show, at least we were have a decent snow fall.



IMAGE;1424053 said:


> Nice! Looks well planned!


It was more work than I planned. I think the outcome worked out pretty good.
Thanks for all those great comments everyone. More vids to come soontymusicussmileyflag


----------



## SNOWLORD

Paul are you sure some of the first ones didnt drive around the building and come thru again? Just messing with you. Very impressive. Everything looks real good!


----------



## Jsch2000

From your video, You run quite a few tractors. Nice tractors by the way. I notice you run 3 different make tractors. Your obviously not brand loyal. What's your experience with the 3? Are anyone more reliable than the other? How do they price compared to one another? Thanks for your response!


----------



## Neige

Jsch2000;1424147 said:


> From your video, You run quite a few tractors. Nice tractors by the way. I notice you run 3 different make tractors. Your obviously not brand loyal. What's your experience with the 3? Are anyone more reliable than the other? How do they price compared to one another? Thanks for your response!


In my heart I am a Kubota guy, they have been the most reliable and cost efficient. The New Hollands are good, just have to put more money in them, most of them are when I bought out some competitors. The same goes for the John Deere's but I must say New Holland and John Deere have extremely comfortable cabs and rides. All three dealers have awesome service records, but that should be your number one concern. These days with the tractors being so electronic, not much you can do to repair them yourself. So your more at the mercy of who has the best and quickest servicing available.


----------



## JD Dave

I understand now. Really liked the video. The problem around here is they use so much salt that our tractors would just be all rust when they were 10 years old if they were driven on the road every storm. We need to get use to driving on snow covered roads and lots they do in Quebec.


----------



## OrganicsL&L

Yeah lots of salt on our roads here in Maine too. Have you tried fluid film on your tractors to try and protect them a little?


----------



## Jsch2000

How many tractors do you have in your fleet? And do have summer time work for them as well?


----------



## blowerman

JD Dave;1424323 said:


> I understand now. Really liked the video. The problem around here is they use so much salt that our tractors would just be all rust when they were 10 years old if they were driven on the road every storm. We need to get use to driving on snow covered roads and lots they do in Quebec.


That's also the problem here, everything is salted to death... My New Holland Bi-drive seems to get more rust everyday; and we spray it down with a oil mix weekly in winter to help curb that problem.

Paul, I must say the newest Kubota's have a very nice cab, compared to the older ones.
The video is interesting. I stage machines around town, so I'd need the same machine to loop the building and keep coming through the door to even come close to all of your tractors.


----------



## StuveCorp

The tractor invasion! That was cool. 

I watched that other youtube of the tractor blowing the windrow away, it definitely needed all it's power for that.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Side roads in Kitchener are still covered with snow today.....nothing wrong with that IMO.
Nice fleet, wouldn't want to be in the shop with all the diesel fumes!


----------



## Timbercrk1

Awesome company and equipment been watching for a while. One question I haven't seen a answer to on your equipment is when going drive to drive what is the top transport speed you are comfortable with on the tractors with blowers? Do they travel long distances on there routes from the shop? Do you go thru alot more pto's and transmissions then normal from going back and forth in the drives? Thanks for the info!


----------



## Neige

Jsch2000;1424393 said:


> How many tractors do you have in your fleet? And do have summer time work for them as well?


We have 32 and we only use them in the winter. I do rent out two tractors in the summer to people I really trust.


StuveCorp;1424809 said:


> The tractor invasion! That was cool.
> 
> I watched that other youtube of the tractor blowing the windrow away, it definitely needed all it's power for that.


It certainly did, as you could see there was more snow than the blower could handle, a slower speed would have left a smaller trail.



Timbercrk1;1425450 said:


> Awesome company and equipment been watching for a while. One question I haven't seen a answer to on your equipment is when going drive to drive what is the top transport speed you are comfortable with on the tractors with blowers? Do they travel long distances on there routes from the shop? Do you go thru alot more pto's and transmissions then normal from going back and forth in the drives? Thanks for the info!


Top speed is 22 MPH, there are some streets that's to fast a speed. Over the years we have gone through clutches, and sycromeshes, but only 2 transmissions. The furthest route is 2.7 miles from the shop, and the closest is .34 miles.


----------



## Neige

Finally got some footage with our truck and plow. The lighting sucks, but its all I have right now.


----------



## Big Dog D

Neige;1423923 said:


> Sorry everyone, been busy with all kinds of things and have been absent from this site. Here is a vid you should enjoy, hope it makes up for being away.


I saw the same tractor leave like 4 times. Is this like one of those North Korean or Russian Military parades where they just go in a circle around the block? Out the front door turn left three times and back through the garage again............ :laughing:

Just kidding, nice set-up, keep up the great vids.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Neige;1425588 said:


> Finally got some footage with our truck and plow. The lighting sucks, but its all I have right now.


Looks like it does a great job!


----------



## SharpBlades

I wish we could get away with driving tractors on the road like that around here. 

You've got a great operation... It would be cool to go up there and learn how your company runs.


----------



## Neige

SharpBlades;1425997 said:


> I wish we could get away with driving tractors on the road like that around here.
> 
> You've got a great operation... It would be cool to go up there and learn how your company runs.


Thanks, you are welcome to come down anytime, I will buy lunch and give you a tour.


----------



## OrganicsL&L

SharpBlades;1425997 said:


> I wish we could get away with driving tractors on the road like that around here.
> 
> You've got a great operation... It would be cool to go up there and learn how your company runs.


Why can't you drive tractors on the road around there? Here in Maine we would just need to register and insure the machine.


----------



## Triple L

I didn't see any of the new bi directional snowblowers in the video... Whatever became of those 2 you bought?


----------



## Grassman09

SharpBlades;1425997 said:


> I wish we could get away with driving tractors on the road like that around here.
> 
> You've got a great operation... It would be cool to go up there and learn how your company runs.


Just make sure you do not blink your eye, you might miss one of his sites they are so close together. Its worth the drive to Montreal. Keep off the Champlain bridge and watch your speed and you will have a great time.


----------



## snowfighter83

Neige;1425587 said:


> We have 32 and we only use them in the winter. I do rent out two tractors in the summer to people I really trust.
> 
> It certainly did, as you could see there was more snow than the blower could handle, a slower speed would have left a smaller trail.
> 
> Top speed is 22 MPH, there are some streets that's to fast a speed. Over the years we have gone through clutches, and sycromeshes, but only 2 transmissions. The furthest route is 2.7 miles from the shop, and the closest is .34 miles.


thats a tight jamed packed route. very impressive i put on a min. 40 or 50 miles to plow 6 site. this is just one truck of 12. thanks for the vids.


----------



## IMAGE

Looks like you ate a face full of snow taking the video blowing the windrow away! Thanks for the vids Paul!


----------



## mnlefty

Triple L;1427055 said:


> I didn't see any of the new bi directional snowblowers in the video... Whatever became of those 2 you bought?


I did see at least one of them while they were rolling out, but x2, can't wait to hear more about them and maybe see a video when there's time.

Thanks for all you do for this site and your snow fighting brethren Paul! Thumbs Up


----------



## SharpBlades

OrganicsL&L;1427004 said:


> Why can't you drive tractors on the road around there? Here in Maine we would just need to register and insure the machine.


I have not looked deeply into it, but I wouldn't think that they are able to be registered ie: no brake lights?

Whenever I see equipment being driven on the roads besides active road construction, they have a truck escort them.


----------



## OrganicsL&L

I believe they do have brake lights, and if you register it as a tractor/construction equip., you should be fine.


----------



## MogMan

OrganicsL&L;1428521 said:


> I believe they do have brake lights, and if you register it as a tractor/construction equip., you should be fine.


Most importantly is to have the orange triangle at the back i.e slow moving vehicule. And an amber beacon, then, you're good to go.


----------



## Jelinek61

Most cabbed tractors in the 60hp and up range have brake lights, turn signals, windshield wiper, and seat belt so you should be fine. Around here all you need is a slow moving vehicle triangle. Its probably a good idea to have a strobe beacon also.


----------



## Neige

Triple L;1427055 said:


> I didn't see any of the new bi directional snowblowers in the video... Whatever became of those 2 you bought?


I bought 4 of them, we did try one out the last snow fall and the bearing holder came loose and the chain went slack. Did not waste anymore time with it. It is ready to go out again for the next snow fall. Will let you know. We did take some vids with wet snow, I will try and post them later this week.



snowfighter83;1427396 said:


> thats a tight jamed packed route. very impressive i put on a min. 40 or 50 miles to plow 6 site. this is just one truck of 12. thanks for the vids.


I will post a pic of several of our routes to give you a good idea of what they look like, give me a few days.



IMAGE;1428091 said:


> Looks like you ate a face full of snow taking the video blowing the windrow away! Thanks for the vids Paul!


I certainly did, and it was like 18 degrees F so when I got in my truck it melted and got my back wet. You know me always ready to take one for the team.[

QUOTE=Jelinek61;1428757]Most cabbed tractors in the 60hp and up range have brake lights, turn signals, windshield wiper, and seat belt so you should be fine. Around here all you need is a slow moving vehicle triangle. Its probably a good idea to have a strobe beacon also.[/QUOTE]

Yep most tractors are equipped to drive on the road.


----------



## Neige

Here is a picture of 6 routes. The picture is around 1.2 miles wide and .62 miles deep.
Every red rectangle is an actual client this season.


----------



## edgeair

Brings new meaning to painting the town red huh lol


----------



## GMCHD plower

Now thats a tight route! I started counting the squares and quickly gave up...


----------



## Mark13

That's crazy. 

It's hard to compete with that.


----------



## dfd9

Holy crapola!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cat320

A good reason to have a tractor fleet with blowers. i can see how they can make a long job go fast when they are grouped all together like that.


----------



## Operasoft

Very well done!!! Was it long to do all that?


----------



## MRHORSEPOWER1

Neige,

Thanks for the great vids. Keep them coming. I love your fleet!!  I wish I had much tighter route like yours.


----------



## Big Dog D

Neige,

Have you ever set up a tractor/blower combo for your self or someone else in the 75/80 horsepower range? If so how did it work?


----------



## Neige

Operasoft;1429707 said:


> Very well done!!! Was it long to do all that?


It takes around 2 minuets a house, after a while it goes very quickly, just don't mistake one address because after that the rest of the street is all wrong.



Big Dog D;1430067 said:


> Neige,
> 
> Have you ever set up a tractor/blower combo for your self or someone else in the 75/80 horsepower range? If so how did it work?


Yes that is a great horsepower range, halve my equipment is in that range. Wait is that PTO or engine?

Thanks everyone for all the great feedback, it took many years to get it like this.


----------



## Big Dog D

Neige;1430377 said:


> Yes that is a great horsepower range, halve my equipment is in that range. Wait is that PTO or engine?


I don't have anything specific yet. I am just trying to lay the ground work and do the homework toward setting up something similar to yours for doing a couple of condo projects in the winter. I was figuring that something in the 85hp+/- would be a size that has enough sac to blow snow yet would still be small enough to do other things like mow & aerate sports fields and other large turf areas.



Neige;1430377 said:


> Thanks everyone for all the great feedback, it took many years to get it like this.


I am sure it also took a lot of hard work as well as time to get to the point that your at too. :salute:


----------



## MogMan

Big Dog D;1431065 said:


> I don't have anything specific yet. I am just trying to lay the ground work and do the homework toward setting up something similar to yours for doing a couple of condo projects in the winter. I was figuring that something in the 85hp+/- would be a size that has enough sac to blow snow yet would still be small enough to do other things like mow & aerate sports fields and other large turf areas.
> 
> I am sure it also took a lot of hard work as well as time to get to the point that your at too. :salute:


FYI, the P920-IV is rated for 75hp at the PTO. I think that is a minimum figure. I have 140hp at the PTO and it works like a charm. Only 2 pins sheared this winter. One on the PTO shaft and another on the blower itself, both because a mouthful of gravel. Not something that should be encountered often.


----------



## Neige

I thought I would share this video, it takes manpower not horsepower to make it work. I think its the most efficient sidewalk plow shovel out there.


----------



## greywynd

I saw one of those at the salt dealers yesterday, and was wondering about them. 

Paul, thanks for all the videos, ideas, and info that you share on the site, nice to see a guy that is so willing and open to share what he does and makes work business wise.


----------



## ryde307

The snow plow shovels are a huge time saver. We just ordered another case of them yesterday.They pay for them selves in one night with time savings.

And I have said it before but again impressive stuff nice videos and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Greenmtboy

Very impressive Paul!


----------



## MogMan

Neige;1432215 said:


> I thought I would share this video, it takes manpower not horsepower to make it work. I think its the most efficient sidewalk plow shovel out there.


Where did you buy that ?


----------



## Neige

MogMan;1432267 said:


> Where did you buy that ?


You can get them from me, I am the Canadian distributor for theSnowplow shovels. 

That is not why I posted that video, I really like to show all the different kinds of equipment out there that us snow fighters can use.


----------



## MogMan

Neige;1432275 said:


> You can get them from me, I am the Canadian distributor for theSnowplow shovels.
> 
> That is not why I posted that video, I really like to show all the different kinds of equipment out there that us snow fighters can use.


I guess I'll be driiving to St-Bruno this week then.


----------



## dfd9

Neige;1432215 said:


> I thought I would share this video, it takes manpower not horsepower to make it work. I think its the most efficient sidewalk plow shovel out there.


What size is that one Paul?

I just received a box from them, fast shipping, just ordered them Thursday. Looked at a wheeled one, but didn't order one.

Might just have to give one a try.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Neige;1432275 said:


> You can get them from me, I am the Canadian distributor for theSnowplow shovels.
> 
> That is not why I posted that video, I really like to show all the different kinds of equipment out there that us snow fighters can use.


 I bought 6 of them 2 years ago, 3rd year of winter on them without issues!
Durability is outstanding, just got another 6 from Paul this week.

We used to go through 2 sets of regular shovels a winter!


----------



## MogMan

CGM Inc.;1432353 said:


> I bought 6 of them 2 years ago, 3rd year of winter on them without issues!
> Durability is outstanding, just got another 6 from Paul this week.
> 
> We used to go through 2 sets of regular shovels a winter!


What's retail on the wheeled model ?


----------



## CGM Inc.

MogMan;1432390 said:


> What's retail on the wheeled model ?


we only use the "regular" ones. Paul should know.


----------



## Grassman09

CGM Inc.;1432353 said:


> I bought 6 of them 2 years ago, 3rd year of winter on them without issues!
> Durability is outstanding, just got another 6 from Paul this week.
> 
> We used to go through 2 sets of regular shovels a winter!


I'm noticing that now too. Just bought two cheap shovels yesterday prob will return them and order some of those or sneak em across the border on my next visit.


----------



## IMAGE

Nice vid showing The Snow Plow. I've been using them about 3 years also with no problems at all. Only shovel I will buy anymore.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Same here. I bought 8 of them and they are by far the best shovel. We were going thru a few shovels a storm for a while until we found these


----------



## Neige

With so little snow I am running out of video ideas. Here is one with our new HLA 12/18 on a Volvo L90. This one again at Costco, they removed all the trailers from the receiving side. That's why the snow is in strips, with ice underneath. Not the easiest stuff to plow.


----------



## JD Dave

Neige;1433113 said:


> With so little snow I am running out of video ideas. Here is one with our new HLA 12/18 on a Volvo L90. This one again at Costco, they removed all the trailers from the receiving side. That's why the snow is in strips, with ice underneath. Not the easiest stuff to plow.


How do you like the Renegade? Also didn't you buy some blowers from Joe also?


----------



## Neige

JD Dave;1433133 said:


> How do you like the Renegade? Also didn't you buy some blowers from Joe also?


Its a long story but I ended up canceling the Renegade, for the Horst because someone owed me money and removed it from the price of the Horst. Joe was very understanding, and the next blade I buy will be from him. I bought 5 Artix snow blowers from Michel, I am not sure if they were partners or not. The first real snow we got, the bearing came loose and the chain broke. I had an issue with the snow not coming out of the chute cleanly, Michel is coming down this week to resolve it. So for the time being I am still a Guinea pig, and in good conscience cannot comment either way on its performance. I really like the concept, but still have not put it through any real testing.


----------



## JD Dave

Neige;1433153 said:


> Its a long story but I ended up canceling the Renegade, for the Horst because someone owed me money and removed it from the price of the Horst. Joe was very understanding, and the next blade I buy will be from him. I bought 5 Artix snow blowers from Michel, I am not sure if they were partners or not. The first real snow we got, the bearing came loose and the chain broke. I had an issue with the snow not coming out of the chute cleanly, Michel is coming down this week to resolve it. So for the time being I am still a Guinea pig, and in good conscience cannot comment either way on its performance. I really like the concept, but still have not put it through any real testing.


Hopefully they get everything fixed up for you.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Neige;1433113 said:


> With so little snow I am running out of video ideas. Here is one with our new HLA 12/18 on a Volvo L90. This one again at Costco, they removed all the trailers from the receiving side. That's why the snow is in strips, with ice underneath. Not the easiest stuff to plow.


From the cab view that Horst looks like a toy blade! 
Also interested on the Artix update!


----------



## blowerman

I too am curious about the Artix.
Without much snow here, it's also been tough making any new videos.


----------



## Neige

I know I started a new thread with this video, but still wanted it listed here.



I am proud having Elise work for our company.


----------



## blowerman

Nothing wrong with a woman out in the field running a machine. Glad to see it!!!
I've had the same girl working for me 12 years now. 
Several of my pictures she's in the cab, from skiddy with blower to dozer excavators, but the quad axle dump is her main machine.
Unlike you, She'd never let me set a camera up and video her for 5 min. 
Another great video showing the inside a a tractor during operation.


----------



## Neige

blowerman;1437092 said:


> Nothing wrong with a woman out in the field running a machine. Glad to see it!!!
> I've had the same girl working for me 12 years now.
> Several of my pictures she's in the cab, from skiddy with blower to dozer excavators, but the quad axle dump is her main machine.
> Unlike you, She'd never let me set a camera up and video her for 5 min.
> Another great video showing the inside a a tractor during operation.


She is a great sport, I am hoping we see more of her in Project Sno Fighter season 2.


----------



## Bonzai

CGM Inc.;1433218 said:


> From the cab view that Horst looks like a toy blade!
> Also interested on the Artix update!


Here is a short video not the greatest but have not had a chance to give this thing a workout this year. Not complaining though.




Not sure if this is the way to post a video link first time.


----------



## Grassman09

Neige;1437097 said:


> She is a great sport, I am hoping we see more of her in Project Sno Fighter season 2.


I think many are just hoping to see more of her period. lol.. When did you break down and buy a deere? I didn't see it this summer or?


----------



## CGM Inc.

Bonzai;1437302 said:


> Here is a short video not the greatest but have not had a chance to give this thing a workout this year. Not complaining though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if this is the way to post a video link first time.


 nice! 250 driveways and some other stuff close by is my thought.


----------



## MRHORSEPOWER1

Neige;1437074 said:


> I know I started a new thread with this video, but still wanted it listed here.
> 
> 
> 
> I am proud having Elise work for our company.


I posted comment on your youtube before I read this. I am impressed with her performance on operating JD tractor/inverted blower. She's good and fast. I noticed she's running it on half throttle unless she's using foot throttle pedal. I'm happy to see woman doing that kind of work. I hope my daughter want to work for me as a tractor operator when she's old enough! Lol.


----------



## Golfpro21

MaxPower1971;1017936 said:


> Gotta love Montreal for that loll...Everyone is so used to all kinds of noises in the middle of the night they don't even notice it anymore !!


here in Barrie Ontario, there is no noise by-law when it comes to snow removal, so we can blow snow using powerful equipment when ever we need to.


----------



## Neige

Here is another video, this one is our New Holland TM120


----------



## Neige

Here are some pics from the film crew that came in yesterday for Project Snow Fighter Season 2


----------



## flatlander42

The first Snow Fighter movie was cool....but needed more actuall action.....and whatnot.


----------



## Dan85

Very cool, any idea when the second snow fighter will premiere?


----------



## Golfpro21

flatlander42;1464065 said:


> The first Snow Fighter movie was cool....but needed more actuall action.....and whatnot.


just curious, what kind of traction does that walker get if you had to blow thru piles of snow the city plows leave?


----------



## merrimacmill

flatlander42;1464065 said:


> The first Snow Fighter movie was cool....but needed more actuall action.....and whatnot.


Thats because the film crew came out to film our interviews, but we were responsible to film ourselves plowing snow for the most part. I think some were able to time it right, but most weren't. I know when the film crew came to me last year, there was no snow.


----------



## cat320

merrimacmill;1464811 said:


> Thats because the film crew came out to film our interviews, but we were responsible to film ourselves plowing snow for the most part. I think some were able to time it right, but most weren't. I know when the film crew came to me last year, there was no snow.


Collin good thing they did not come this year you would be showing them the finner side of landscaping lol. not snow plowing . you may have gotten more snow up your way than we did down closer to boston .


----------



## Neige

Well we are two days ahead, just dropped off 3864 custer renewal letters at the post office. Now the anxiety starts.


----------



## OrganicsL&L

My first round of mailers is going out next week! Already anxiety ridden! Need 50-60 to break even....we'll see!


----------



## MogMan

Neige;1488624 said:


> Well we are two days ahead, just dropped off 3864 custer renewal letters at the post office. Now the anxiety starts.


Wow, my 157 sent emails suck balls in comparaison to your massive run. In my case, anxiety kicked-in last march...


----------



## Squires

Neige;1488624 said:


> Well we are two days ahead, just dropped off 3864 custer renewal letters at the post office. Now the anxiety starts.


Yikes, bulk discount?
i'd certainly cringe dropping over $1500 at Canada post


----------



## DareDog

i think it more of......payup\


wow i thought you had a lot less than that.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Holy crap! That is insanity! You got to go digital and do emails or something. Who drew the short straw and had to lick all of the envelopes closed?


----------



## mdb landscaping

Do you do any automatic renewal policy? I was in the same shoes as you every winter spending hours upon hours stuffing and creating envelopes with contracts. A few years back we switched to all contracts having an automatic renewal policy. Each winter we send a generic letter to all clients reminding them the contracts are self renewing and pricing will remain the same at this time. We automatically renew unless we hear from them. We also tell them in the event of a price increase they will be notified in writing. It has worked out quite well for us. Just an idea but i am sure you probably have already considered this?


----------



## Neige

mdb landscaping;1488843 said:


> Do you do any automatic renewal policy? I was in the same shoes as you every winter spending hours upon hours stuffing and creating envelopes with contracts. A few years back we switched to all contracts having an automatic renewal policy. Each winter we send a generic letter to all clients reminding them the contracts are self renewing and pricing will remain the same at this time. We automatically renew unless we hear from them. We also tell them in the event of a price increase they will be notified in writing. It has worked out quite well for us. Just an idea but i am sure you probably have already considered this?


Hey Matt, that is a great idea, I was told it was illegal in Quebec. Then again I have other companies doing the same thing with me, so I will look into it again.


----------



## Neige

Our latest addition, this one is going to replace our TV140.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Ah, good old Ritchie Bros find. Nice


----------



## mercer_me

Not a bad looking loader. I assume your putting a pusher on it?


----------



## born2farm

Nice looking loader Paul. You strictly moving snow with it or is it getting a pusher?


----------



## MatthewG

Nice loader, Id like to have something like that soon


----------



## cat320

What's that like a '94/ ' 95 ? 
I used one just like that to load some trucks very nice machine .


----------



## blowerman

Looks like the 1994 that was at Montreals auction this fall. Nice looking loader.


----------



## Neige

Well after 9 days of 18 hr days I finally have time to show a video of our blower at work. We got 20 inches of snow in a 10 hour window  The snow fell so fast the muni never had a chance to get the sidewalks done, so we were contracted out to blow the windrow and sidewalks. Enjoy, and listen to the sound of that blower, its deafening when you are close by.


----------



## Longae29

Thats going to be a nice wide sidewalk. Impressive machine.


----------



## 4x4Farmer

Good for you guys Paul! At least someone is getting some work in this year. We have a total of 4" on the ground...and almost all of that has come in 1/2" dustings. Maybe I'll come work for you!


----------



## s&mll

Neige;1557269 said:


> Well after 9 days of 18 hr days I finally have time to show a video of our blower at work. We got 20 inches of snow in a 10 hour window  The snow fell so fast the muni never had a chance to get the sidewalks done, so we were contracted out to blow the windrow and sidewalks. Enjoy, and listen to the sound of that blower, its deafening when you are close by.


Looks like fun. Have to come up this winter and run that tandem with 20' pushbox at costco with you.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Good thing you have that muni stuff to help you pay for your resi's...Thumbs Up

That is an awesome machine Paul, I will have to make it out there sometime to check things out and brush up on my 8 years of french immersion.


----------



## Neige

s&mll;1557328 said:


> Looks like fun. Have to come up this winter and run that tandem with 20' pushbox at costco with you.


The door is open, your always welcome. By the way its a 16 foot pusher box.


Mr.Markus;1557362 said:


> Good thing you have that muni stuff to help you pay for your resi's...Thumbs Up
> 
> That is an awesome machine Paul, I will have to make it out there sometime to check things out and brush up on my 8 years of french immersion.


Im ready when you are. Thumbs Up


----------



## Grassman09

Maybe you will get called to put down new sod or put in new sidewalks. Im sure thats a heavy combo. Looks fun thou. But I think you could have used a 36"or 48" thesnowplow shovel on those walks.


----------



## IMAGE

4x4Farmer;1557295 said:


> Good for you guys Paul! At least someone is getting some work in this year. We have a total of 4" on the ground...and almost all of that has come in 1/2" dustings. Maybe I'll come work for you!


NICK!!! I've been trying to offer you a salaried job for the last year!!!


----------



## IMAGE

Neige;1557269 said:


> Well after 9 days of 18 hr days I finally have time to show a video of our blower at work. We got 20 inches of snow in a 10 hour window  The snow fell so fast the muni never had a chance to get the sidewalks done, so we were contracted out to blow the windrow and sidewalks. Enjoy, and listen to the sound of that blower, its deafening when you are close by.


Nice vid Paul!!! I can not imagine the schitfitkinneption that a homeowner would have here if the city went by and blew snow like that up on their lawn.


----------



## cda817

Great video Paul. Our municipality just picked up a loader mounted blower and that video does not do that machine justice! They are monsters.


----------



## s&mll

Neige;1557607 said:


> The door is open, your always welcome. By the way its a 16 foot pusher box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 16 you need to up your game paul
> 
> Good to see your videos again. Reminds me of what a real snow fall is like
Click to expand...


----------



## greywynd

I don't see the link here yet, but Paul has also posted a video of the blower stacking snow. Man it makes a huge pile, it will be all summer melting! LOL!!


----------



## blowerman

That's impressive... Glad to see you're back posting vids


----------



## Neige

Here is another one of us relocating and stacking, the stacked pile is at least 30 feet tall.
Sorry about the video size, I filmed it the wrong way on my Iphone,


----------



## Cover Guy

That's awesome


----------



## blowerman

Do you ever worry about kids (maybe adults) playing on the large snow piles and getting hurt? 
Is that an issue in Canada?


----------



## Maclawnco

blowerman;1558955 said:


> Do you ever worry about kids (maybe adults) playing on the large snow piles and getting hurt?
> Is that an issue in Canada?


I was thinking we could all meet up and go sledding down the pile they made in the last video...


----------



## Jsch2000

I am curious. On the large blowers, I notice there are two blower chutes. The one being used in the stacking video, is that used to blow the snow high and far? And the snorkle chute for more controlled placement of snow. Such as loading trucks or placing snow along roadways? How do you switch one from chute to the other?


----------



## 4x4Farmer

IMAGE;1557616 said:


> NICK!!! I've been trying to offer you a salaried job for the last year!!!


Steve!!! Its not about the money...its just about getting the snow so I have something to do! If you could make it snow everyday I might come work for you.


----------



## 4x4Farmer

Jsch2000;1559335 said:


> I am curious. On the large blowers, I notice there are two blower chutes. The one being used in the stacking video, is that used to blow the snow high and far? And the snorkle chute for more controlled placement of snow. Such as loading trucks or placing snow along roadways? How do you switch one from chute to the other?


I think you pretty much figured it out for yourself. Not sure on Paul's blower but on one I was looking at it had a hyd. plate that would slide and would divert snow to one chute or the other.


----------



## BC Handyman

Great video Paul! I was waiting to hear from you after that monster storm. I would like to know, overall how was the storm for your company. Were you happy with the way everything went(excluding mother nature) Would you have done anything different? I know your size, you got alot experience & know how but on big freak storms like this is it the logistics, customers, equipment, employee's or something else that you would say is the biggest challenge to "get through the storm"


----------



## Neige

blowerman;1558955 said:


> Do you ever worry about kids (maybe adults) playing on the large snow piles and getting hurt?
> Is that an issue in Canada?


So far its not been an issue, but it will only be time before someone hurts themselves and there will be limits on how high you can make your piles. At schools now its 6 feet, we used to make them 18. I remember as a kid playing on those tall stackes of snow and having a ball.



Jsch2000;1559335 said:


> I am curious. On the large blowers, I notice there are two blower chutes. The one being used in the stacking video, is that used to blow the snow high and far? And the snorkle chute for more controlled placement of snow. Such as loading trucks or placing snow along roadways? How do you switch one from chute to the other?


Its a rotating drum. When the drum is straight up, it delivers the snow into the chute. Then you can rotate left or right and adjust the pitch of the snow, the lower the drum the further it will blow. I will film it one day and show you.



BC Handyman;1560291 said:


> Great video Paul! I was waiting to hear from you after that monster storm. I would like to know, overall how was the storm for your company. Were you happy with the way everything went(excluding mother nature) Would you have done anything different? I know your size, you got alot experience & know how but on big freak storms like this is it the logistics, customers, equipment, employee's or something else that you would say is the biggest challenge to "get through the storm"


We did very well, still have 2 days of hauling before we are completely done. The kicker is we got a 6 inch snow fall yesterday, + several other 2-4 inch events after the storm. When that happens you stop hauling, and go back to plowing. I will tell you more when I have some more time.


----------



## Neige

Everyone should get a kick out of this next video. Its our Kubota front mount blower in extreme snow conditions.


----------



## cet

It's doing pretty well.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Neige;1558892 said:


> Here is another one of us relocating and stacking, the stacked pile is at least 30 feet tall.
> Sorry about the video size, I filmed it the wrong way on my Iphone,


I almost went there (Mont Tremblant) in high school, but I traded in my lift tickets for Beer money. Never got back our damage deposit on the hotel either. It's bigger than I imagined it....


----------



## Neige

here is a picture of a car dealer lot we had to help open up.


----------



## OrganicsL&L

Do you have to clean off the cars too!?!? LOL that is an impressive amount of snow, but curious why they didn't have anyone doing it during the storm so as not to be shut down like that?


----------



## dfd9

OrganicsL&L;1562691 said:


> Do you have to clean off the cars too!?!? LOL that is an impressive amount of snow, but curious why they didn't have anyone doing it during the storm so as not to be shut down like that?


Did you miss the part about 20 inches in 10 hours?

There is no such thing as "plowing with the storm" in that situation.

Not to mention, that's a very nebulous term no matter what.


----------



## Neige

OrganicsL&L;1562691 said:


> Do you have to clean off the cars too!?!? LOL that is an impressive amount of snow, but curious why they didn't have anyone doing it during the storm so as not to be shut down like that?


This is a storage site for all their extra cars, they always clean it after the fact. 


dfd9;1562763 said:


> Did you miss the part about 20 inches in 10 hours?
> 
> There is no such thing as "plowing with the storm" in that situation.
> *I have to disagree with you on that, we definitely plowed with the storm. I would have been toast if we had not.*
> Not to mention, that's a very nebulous term no matter what.


The winds that we had, made it most difficult. I would say there were places that we plowed 3 times, and it was impossible to tell we had plowed earlier.

The pictures I am posting is what our streets looked like after the storm. Keep in mind there was only 6 inches of snow on the ground before the storm hit.


----------



## dfd9

Paul, what I am referring to is those who think we should never have to plow more than 2 or 3" at a time. But, they have never plowed an account that takes 3 or 4 hours (or more) to plow while the snow is coming down at 1-4" per hour. And ignoring the fact that routes are 4-6 hours at most. 

Which in your case, I'm sure you did, but the last accounts were sure to have far more than 2-3" and when you started over at the top, there was more than 2-3". 

I didn't mean it as sitting home, waiting for the storm to end, then going out.

I really wonder about the guys who think that it is possible to never plow more than a few inches at a time. What their routes are really like. 

Even your driveway routes at roughly 4 hours per tractor. You still have 8" when you get to the last ones and you start right over and have close to a foot. 

Hope that explains my comment.


----------



## Neige

dfd9;1562974 said:


> Paul, what I am referring to is those who think we should never have to plow more than 2 or 3" at a time. But, they have never plowed an account that takes 3 or 4 hours (or more) to plow while the snow is coming down at 1-4" per hour. And ignoring the fact that routes are 4-6 hours at most.
> 
> Which in your case, I'm sure you did, but the last accounts were sure to have far more than 2-3" and when you started over at the top, there was more than 2-3".
> 
> I didn't mean it as sitting home, waiting for the storm to end, then going out.
> 
> I really wonder about the guys who think that it is possible to never plow more than a few inches at a time. What their routes are really like.
> 
> Even your driveway routes at roughly 4 hours per tractor. You still have 8" when you get to the last ones and you start right over and have close to a foot.
> 
> Hope that explains my comment.


Absolutely, and I am sorry if I came down hard, that was not my intention. With the wind we had driveways with 2 feet of snow at the end of the first run. It was not pretty, and there were cars stuck everywhere, on streets, highways, overpasses, shopping malls. I just don't get why you have to go out in conditions like that. Our Office Depot closed the store as of 3 pm due to weather conditions. But others stayed open till 9pm, even the cinema called twice, panicked that there were people stuck in the parking lot. Below you will see pictures taken late afternoon of a lot that we tried to clear twice during the day. Daytime storms are almost impossible to do properly when there are cars parked everywhere.


----------



## OrganicsL&L

dfd9;1562763 said:


> Did you miss the part about 20 inches in 10 hours?
> 
> There is no such thing as "plowing with the storm" in that situation.
> 
> Not to mention, that's a very nebulous term no matter what.


Sorry to have offended you, but not knowing that it was a secondary lot, along with stupidly thinking that even with a storm that dumped that amount of snow, a lot might show maybe 1 or 2 signs of having been plowed. Please forgive my absolute ignorance!!


----------



## MatthewG

Wow that's serious


----------



## Grassman09

I plow down the road from a Home Depot and there are people picking up drywall or a few pieces of 2"x4". Really you cant wait til the snow is over for that stuff?!? I worked for home depot years back and it amazed me the amount of people that came in for stupid things when it was snowing. 

Nice work Paul.


----------



## Herm Witte

The pictures remind me of our famous blizzard in West Michigan during the winter of 1978. Snow fell hard, similar amounts, and then blew for several days. I know what it's like Paul. Only wish I had the equipment I have now back then.


----------



## IMAGE

Neige;1562681 said:


> here is a picture of a car dealer lot we had to help open up.


That is a sweet picture. With snow like that I'm sure you got some nice frameable pictures, and awesome videos for memories. Are you in the Protech movie again this year?


----------



## dfd9

OrganicsL&L;1563202 said:


> Sorry to have offended you, but not knowing that it was a secondary lot, along with stupidly thinking that even with a storm that dumped that amount of snow, a lot might show maybe 1 or 2 signs of having been plowed. Please forgive my absolute ignorance!!


Apology accepted. 

Lighten up.

I'm going to hazard a guess that you may have never experienced a 20" snowfall in your life? Could be wrong, but everything goes out the window with regards to scheduling and "plowing with the storm" when it happens. Lots that are not necessary are left til later, much later. Other than maybe 1 pass for emergency access. Add wind into the mix, and one is screwed just that much more.


----------



## Luther

Good stuff Paul!


----------



## OrganicsL&L

dfd9;1563521 said:


> Apology accepted.
> 
> Lighten up.
> 
> I'm going to hazard a guess that you may have never experienced a 20" snowfall in your life? Could be wrong, but everything goes out the window with regards to scheduling and "plowing with the storm" when it happens. Lots that are not necessary are left til later, much later. Other than maybe 1 pass for emergency access. Add wind into the mix, and one is screwed just that much more.


Ok, I will qualify myself here....been plowing for about 20 years....if you want, google "blizzard of 1996". I was in New Jersey for that one....close to 30" of snow where I was and we plowed right through the storm....just keeping places under control. I now live in Maine where we get these storms called Nor'easters....have you ever plowed in thunder snow? Talk about a snow dump!

Anyway, I didn't expect that they would plow right with the storm effectively pushing 2-3" every visit. My question was why the lot hadn't been touched until after the storm to which Paul answered that it was a back lot that didn't need that attention.

Done hijacking....keep the good pics/vids coming Paul!


----------



## Neige

IMAGE;1563446 said:


> That is a sweet picture. With snow like that I'm sure you got some nice frameable pictures, and awesome videos for memories. Are you in the Protech movie again this year?


Thanks everyone, and unfortunately I have very few pictures and no videos, we were just to busy. Not sure yet about Project Snow Fighter Season 3, I applied very late.


----------



## Neige

Here is a short, but great video showing multiple pieces clearing 5 inches that we got 2 days ago.


----------



## BlackIrish

Wouldn't you have a fun time explaining to the wife how you got clipped 
by your own equipment cause you were filmimg........

Oh to be a fly on the wall.


----------



## s&mll

I see you forgot to call me to run the tandem


----------



## Neige

s&mll;1572414 said:


> I see you forgot to call me to run the tandem


Hey why not come up this weekend, I will let you try it out. Thumbs Up


----------



## serafii

paul every time i see your videos im amazed at the operation you are running.

id love to come by just to see the machinery you have.

that 45cm storm right after christmas was something else. at one point during the storm i just sat in my tractor and just laughed by myself. it was crazy and funny at the same time. at least for me it was.

how are you enjoying this -40 degree weather we are getting this week?


----------



## Neige

serafii;1574586 said:


> paul every time i see your videos im amazed at the operation you are running.
> 
> id love to come by just to see the machinery you have.
> 
> that 45cm storm right after christmas was something else. at one point during the storm i just sat in my tractor and just laughed by myself. it was crazy and funny at the same time. at least for me it was.
> 
> how are you enjoying this -40 degree weather we are getting this week?


You are welcome anytime, just give me the heads up and will give you the tour. I was in Quebec City today and it was even colder than Montreal. The nice thing is that it rarely snows when it's this cold


----------



## serafii

Neige;1575689 said:


> You are welcome anytime, just give me the heads up and will give you the tour. I was in Quebec City today and it was even colder than Montreal. The nice thing is that it rarely snows when it's this cold


yah especially since my contracts are all seasonal it can be -40 all winter lol

where are you located exactly paul? st bruno de montarville?


----------



## hammerstein

Paul, I have a question for you or anyone up in Quebec. I have a cabin around Angliers and I am trying to find out how much snow is on the ground. I cannot find anything in a web search. All I have is the current weather, a frightening -20 c and the forecast. 

Thank you for the great videos and information you provide.


----------



## serafii

hammerstein;1575740 said:


> Paul, I have a question for you or anyone up in Quebec. I have a cabin around Angliers and I am trying to find out how much snow is on the ground. I cannot find anything in a web search. All I have is the current weather, a frightening -20 c and the forecast.
> 
> Thank you for the great videos and information you provide.


according to www.climat-quebec.qc.ca we received a total of 121.8cm of snow since the first snow fall. alot of it melted though. not sure how much is left. i have about 12-18 inches on my front lawn in montreal. hope that helps


----------



## Mr.Markus

hammerstein;1575740 said:


> Paul, I have a question for you or anyone up in Quebec. I have a cabin around Angliers and I am trying to find out how much snow is on the ground. I cannot find anything in a web search. All I have is the current weather, a frightening -20 c and the forecast.
> 
> Thank you for the great videos and information you provide.


I saw this movie...did you leave your sled dogs behind and are trying to make your way back to them.....? I have a neighbour with a helicopter lisence...


----------



## LuckyPlower

Fun to watch your Vids, Thanks!


----------



## Grassman09

Neige;1575689 said:


> You are welcome anytime, just give me the heads up and will give you the tour. I was in Quebec City today and it was even colder than Montreal. The nice thing is that it rarely snows when it's this cold


Tell that to the people who live to the lee of the lakes here. lol.


----------



## Grassman09

hammerstein;1575740 said:


> Paul, I have a question for you or anyone up in Quebec. I have a cabin around Angliers and I am trying to find out how much snow is on the ground. I cannot find anything in a web search. All I have is the current weather, a frightening -20 c and the forecast.
> 
> Thank you for the great videos and information you provide.


Enviroment Canada Data

Try that link. Some places you can search daily hourly and or monthly. Usually lists snowfall amounts. Used to be a snow map somewhere too.


----------



## Neige

serafii;1575694 said:


> yah especially since my contracts are all seasonal it can be -40 all winter lol
> 
> where are you located exactly paul? st bruno de montarville?


635 Clairevue ouest, St-Bruno, J3V 6B2. Should be no more then a 30 min drive for you.



hammerstein;1575740 said:


> Paul, I have a question for you or anyone up in Quebec. I have a cabin around Angliers and I am trying to find out how much snow is on the ground. I cannot find anything in a web search. All I have is the current weather, a frightening -20 c and the forecast.
> 
> Thank you for the great videos and information you provide.


Not sure either, but from the recent pictures I have seen from the area, you can count on at least 2 feet of snow on the ground. Personally I think that estimate is low.

Here are a few more pics


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Great pics as always Paul.


----------



## Neige

So while I was away in Ottawa, they took the blower out to haul away some snow. Well they ended up breaking the drive shaft inside the gear box.


----------



## dfd9

Some JB Weld ought to fix that right up.


----------



## Neige

We just picked up our second power pac snow blower. Its an identical twin, so its ready to plug and go.


----------



## Neige

dfd9;1597139 said:


> Some JB Weld ought to fix that right up.


$685 for a brand new part, we are opting for the new part.


----------



## dfd9

Wow, that's cheap. 

Are you going to set up another loader to run the second blower or is it faster with a bucket?


----------



## Neige

dfd9;1597144 said:


> Wow, that's cheap.
> 
> Are you going to set up another loader to run the second blower or is it faster with a bucket?


Yes we are, since I hate being wrong, we are going to use both blowers to fill the truck, hopefully that will make us faster then a bucket


----------



## s&mll

Neige;1597152 said:


> Yes we are, since I hate being wrong, we are going to use both blowers to fill the truck, hopefully that will make us faster then a bucket


Buckets are always faster. Atleast on this side of the border ussmileyflag

Did you ever make it to the states or did homeland security not let you and the blowers in?


----------



## Neige

s&mll;1597168 said:


> Buckets are always faster. Atleast on this side of the border ussmileyflag
> 
> Did you ever make it to the states or did homeland security not let you and the blowers in?


Nope they turned us away. Was going to try again the next day, but decided not to upset them. 
tymusicussmileyflag


----------



## s&mll

That sucks I had beers waiting


----------



## IMAGE

Neige;1597152 said:


> Yes we are, since I hate being wrong, we are going to use both blowers to fill the truck, hopefully that will make us faster then a bucket


:laughing::laughing::laughing: Oh my I'm glad I wasn't drinking anything when I read that. I haven't laughed that hard in a long time!


----------



## wislxer

Hey Neige was that a Kubota R520 I saw? I always thought one of those would be a pretty versatile little machine.

And btw thank you for teaching me what is essentially my first French word: Neige = Snow

I pretty much speak two languages now by American standards.


----------



## Neige

wislxer;1597744 said:


> Hey Neige was that a Kubota R520 I saw? I always thought one of those would be a pretty versatile little machine.
> 
> And btw thank you for teaching me what is essentially my first French word: Neige = Snow
> 
> I pretty much speak two languages now by American standards.


Yes that was our Kubota R520, this year we are using it for all our sidewalks, and cutting the curb lines at a mall. We have been using it in snow for the last 10 years. If your up to it I will teach you the Dutch word for snow its spelled sneeuw and pronounced snail. Thumbs Up


----------



## Neige

Putting the blower back together, it was a big job.


----------



## dfd9

Neige;1598719 said:


> If your up to it I will teach you the Dutch word for snow its spelled sneeuw and pronounced snail. Thumbs Up


Those wooden shoe wearers are strange folk.

That's as bad as Polish. :laughing:


----------



## wislxer

Neige you got any pics or vids of the R520? What is it's top speed?

Thanks for the Dutch lesson too. How many languages do you speak?

Neige you should put a French word translated into English at the bottom of every post and before long we'd all be Francophones. Good for business, no?

Dutch can't be as hard as Danish, see here:





Pretty funny.


----------



## Neige

wislxer;1598938 said:


> Neige you got any pics or vids of the R520? What is it's top speed?
> 
> Thanks for the Dutch lesson too. How many languages do you speak?
> 
> Neige you should put a French word translated into English at the bottom of every post and before long we'd all be Francophones. Good for business, no?
> 
> Dutch can't be as hard as Danish, see here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty funny.


Top speed is 12 mph, and its very noisy inside the cab. You definately need to wear ear protectors. We stage it on site, in a secure location.

I will check to see if I have any videos, otherwise I will go and make some.
That's it for language lessons, thought everyone could pronounce snail properly.


----------



## 94gt331

You have an amazing operation. This has probaly been asked allready but do you offer any services during spring and summer or are you only a snow company? Are most of your accounts on a seasonal contract or per push or both. Congrats on your success. Building a snow company like your's is hard to even comprehend! Thanks for your passion and sharing!


----------



## Neige

94gt331;1600368 said:


> You have an amazing operation. This has probaly been asked allready but do you offer any services during spring and summer or are you only a snow company? Are most of your accounts on a seasonal contract or per push or both. Congrats on your success. Building a snow company like your's is hard to even comprehend! Thanks for your passion and sharing!


We used to be 80% landscaping and 20% snow. Last year we were 70% snow, 20% excavation and 10% landscape. I have not done anything but snow for the last 2 years. This year the landscape has been sold to my youngest brother and long time employee. It will be 100% theirs, with some financial help from us. The excavation division is being transferred to a new company where we will be major silent partners. Our employees Ryerson, Chris, and Max are also shareholders and will run the excavation and be 100% responsible for it. So this year we will be 100% snow + equipment sales I am involved in. I now sell the Normand inverted snow blower and all their other product line, Metal Pless (Team Storm) pushers and blades, salt boxes, Thesnowplow shovel, driveway markers and stakes.
All our contracts are seasonal, and most of our commercial contracts include salting.
Thank you for that great compliment, yes I have lots of passion for this industry. It feels wonderful, when I get calls, and emails from snow fighters across North America sharing with me their success stories and knowing I had a small part to play in it. Not everyone succeeds, its hard work with a big capital investment. Unfortunately Mother Nature does not always cooperate, and you need snow to succeed. I have made some great friends on this site and in SIMA, and wish everyone success in this crazy business. Thumbs Up:salute:
Paul Vanderzon


----------



## Neige

Had some decent snow, so I thought I would show some of our more difficult drives.


----------



## Big Dog D

Paul,

Looks like he had an Ohhh Crap moment whe he was sliding sideways down that one driveway. 

I see that you have what appear to be a Nokian type tire on the front wheels of that machine. Have you ever run them on the rears and do they work any better than the Ag tires?


----------



## MRHORSEPOWER1

Neige;1604668 said:


> Had some decent snow, so I thought I would show some of our more difficult drives.


Wow, you got some serious difficult drives right there. Sliding part is no fun at all and scary if anything is in the way and probably can easily hit something. Thanks for sharing video as always!


----------



## dfd9

Very nice Paul. 

What do you use the spreader for? If the operator starts sliding?


----------



## CLP

I like the spreader on the front, nice idea..


----------



## Neige

Big Dog D;1604711 said:


> Paul,
> 
> Looks like he had an Ohhh Crap moment whe he was sliding sideways down that one driveway.
> 
> I see that you have what appear to be a Nokian type tire on the front wheels of that machine. Have you ever run them on the rears and do they work any better than the Ag tires?


It was definitely an Ohhh Crap moment, I was lucky to be there to get it on film. Yes the Nokian tires are much better then the regular ag tire for traction. What I really want to use is the real snow tire thread., like those you can get for loaders. 
Most of these drives the dangerous part is sliding into the road into traffic. Once the tractor starts to go there is no stopping it.
We use the salter only when he gets stuck, its mainly for the down sloped drives like the last drive in the video.


----------



## Neige

some pics of the twins


----------



## cda817

Very nice as always Paul! We could have used those down here the last few weeks!


----------



## Neige

cda817;1607151 said:


> Very nice as always Paul! We could have used those down here the last few weeks!


I know, I tried but they did not let me cross the border with them. :crying:


----------



## cda817

Figures, that is the government at work! Our city has one similar to yours and an old school 1950's truck blower they pulled out of mothballs for the storm but most cities and towns around here only have loaders everything had to be brought in from out of state. We went 4-5 days before all roads had a minimum of 1 travel lane.

For the record after seeing the blowers in action they run circles around the loaders whether loading trucks or just widening roads, hands down they are the best there is.


----------



## wislxer

Neige;1600535 said:


> All our contracts are seasonal, and most of our commercial contracts include salting.


Aside from everything else you've done (lots of incredibly hard work I'm sure!) do you feel that at least some portion of your businesses success is a result of having a simple (relatively speaking) pricing strategy? Or is this not the case? Thanks Niege.


----------



## Neige

wislxer;1608166 said:


> Aside from everything else you've done (lots of incredibly hard work I'm sure!) do you feel that at least some portion of your businesses success is a result of having a simple (relatively speaking) pricing strategy? Or is this not the case? Thanks Niege.


I definitely agree when it comes to the residential market. We have a very simple pricing scale, and no longer take on any clients unless they prepay. On the commercial side of things, most companies want an all inclusive price. I would prefer to be able to charge extra for salt applications, and loads of snow hauled. In my market that's a tough sell, they would prefer to be able to budget their snow expenses.


----------



## Big Dog D

Neige;1607143 said:


> some pics of the twins


Nothing like going to a rock fight with a pair of pistols!!! Thumbs Up


----------



## OrganicsL&L

Neige;1607143 said:


> some pics of the twins


The one on the left has a plastic bag on it....better get it out before you snap a shear pin!ussmileyflag


----------



## Neige

Here are several more videos, that I have already shared on PS. Just wanted to keep them together on here.
First one pushing heavy snow with my pickup.




Second one is a demonstration of how the Opersoft Snowboard works. It is a very remarkable system. 



Thanks to everyone for all your great comments. Thumbs Up


----------



## MogMan

Neige;1615598 said:


> Here are several more videos, that I have already shared on PS. Just wanted to keep them together on here.
> First one pushing heavy snow with my pickup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second one is a demonstration of how the Opersoft Snowboard works. It is a very remarkable system.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to everyone for all your great comments. Thumbs Up


Sweet ! Count me in for next season !

Does the tablet comes with some kind of holder ?

Heavy duty enough for the beautiful roads of Montreal ?


----------



## Neige

It comes with a hard case, truck charger, a holder that is good up to 50lbs ( good for the worst streets Montreal has) and wall charger.


----------



## MogMan

Neige;1615723 said:


> It comes with a hard case, truck charger, a holder that is good up to 50lbs ( good for the worst streets Montreal has) and wall charger.


Are you a reseller, get referrals points ? Should I go through you to get it ?


----------



## Operasoft

MogMan;1615910 said:


> Are you a reseller, get referrals points ? Should I go through you to get it ?


Hey Mogman,

Here is a photo of the complete hardware kit of the Snowboard. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=145117

I'd like you to understand that there is much work to do before you can use that Snowboard. The snowboard works together with the Snowman Pro software. That is the heart of the system, where you enter all your contacts, service locations, products & services, contracts, routes etc...


----------



## MogMan

Operasoft;1615932 said:


> Hey Mogman,
> 
> Here is a photo of the complete hardware kit of the Snowboard. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=145117
> 
> I'd like you to understand that there is much work to do before you can use that Snowboard. The snowboard works together with the Snowman Pro software. That is the heart of the system, where you enter all your contacts, service locations, products & services, contracts, routes etc...


I spent a lot of time on your website already, nice features indeed.

Count me in for the works, all-dressed


----------



## Neige

MogMan;1615910 said:


> Are you a reseller, get referrals points ? Should I go through you to get it ?


Nope just a satisfied end user.


----------



## Operasoft

MogMan;1616091 said:


> I spent a lot of time on your website already, nice features indeed.
> 
> Count me in for the works, all-dressed


Hi MogMan,

That's great news, but to be ready for next season we would need to start in June/July so that you're a super star user and your staff is fully trained up with the system. Then your more than ready to hit the "print" button for all your contracts to be sent out in October.

Let me know when we may speak.


----------



## Neige

*Bad blue box day*

I guess the muni plow driver was upset with the recycle boxes.


----------



## BC Handyman

lol, your accounts paul?


----------



## Neige

Yep, my driver was worried he would get blamed for it.


----------



## scott3430

Garbage man will love to see that........But he could probably use a good stretch to get out of his truck and pick up the containers, I know I would!!


----------



## Grassman09

scott3430;1619154 said:


> Garbage man will love to see that........But he could probably use a good stretch to get out of his truck and pick up the containers, I know I would!!


Seen how they empty them here. The road is a mess the day of pickup. Paper and cardboard flying all over the place littering the road.


----------



## Mr.Markus

They just started pickup for rural properties here last year. The wildlife gets to it before they do.....different wildlife than you city folk have to deal with.


----------



## mercer_me

Mr.Markus;1619274 said:


> They just started pickup for rural properties here last year. The wildlife gets to it before they do.....different wildlife than you city folk have to deal with.


I would definitely carry a gun if I was you. I HATE those deer killing Coyotes.


----------



## Grassman09

Mr.Markus;1619274 said:


> They just started pickup for rural properties here last year. The wildlife gets to it before they do.....different wildlife than you city folk have to deal with.


I'll bet Those guys are a lil less friendlier then the ***** we have to deal with around here.


----------



## Landcare - Mont

Neige;1619121 said:


> I guess the muni plow driver was upset with the recycle boxes.


It's been an interesting year for plowing streets - it seems to snow either on garbage day or recycling day. A number of our residents seem to feel it's more important to leave the end of their driveways clear for their own contractors so they tend to put their bins just outside the snowbank on the street. It's really hard to miss them so you hope you're plowing after the garbage or recycling truck has been past. If it's not too cold, they'll slide nicely without shattering when empty.

We have some coyotes on the west end of the island of Montreal. So far, they seem to be fairly shy and keeping to the less-populated areas.


----------



## Neige

Latest addition for our new excavation company.


----------



## IMAGE

Neige;1620306 said:


> Latest addition for our new excavation company.


Nice, Rye looks like a happy guy! Can't wait to see you guys again at SIMA this summer! Be sure to bring John and Tony too, they are fun to hang out with!


----------



## cda817

Nice rig you will have to give us updates as he racks up the hours in it. Our dealer has them but I haven't seen them move one yet. Good luck with the new company!


----------



## jvm81

I tried one just to demo. I did like the machine but no close dealers to me so we stuck with bc machines. Let us know how it fairs for you guys.


----------



## alldayrj

nice machine!
can you share more on your excavating venture


----------



## Neige

IMAGE;1620312 said:


> Nice, Rye looks like a happy guy! Can't wait to see you guys again at SIMA this summer! Be sure to bring John and Tony too, they are fun to hang out with!


Rye is trilled, I will try and get my brothers to come up this year.



jvm81;1620498 said:


> I tried one just to demo. I did like the machine but no close dealers to me so we stuck with bc machines. Let us know how it fairs for you guys.


Will do, I have loads of time in the summer.



cda817;1620423 said:


> Nice rig you will have to give us updates as he racks up the hours in it. Our dealer has them but I haven't seen them move one yet. Good luck with the new company!


Thanks Thumbs Up



alldayrj;1620508 said:


> nice machine!
> can you share more on your excavating venture


We brought Rye into our company 2 years ago for snow. We had an excavator and he wanted to build up an excavation division. He did such a great job it was decided that we should start a new company called Excavation Vanderzon. Rye runs the show, along with Max as an operator and Chris head mechanic. We gave them each shares in this new company, and over time they will be able to buy out the Vanderzon brothers. I figure they will be full owners within 7 years.
Here are a few more pics.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hey Paul....I have this idea about selling t-shirts on a beach in Cuba.........LOL.


----------



## Grassman09

Paul,

Is that a brine sprayer in the background or a Hydro seeder?


----------



## alldayrj

Nice international and beautiful excavator. You just happened to have that sitting around? What else ya got!?!


----------



## Neige

Grassman09;1620910 said:


> Paul,
> 
> Is that a brine sprayer in the background or a Hydro seeder?


 Yes its a Turbo Turf brine sprayer.



alldayrj;1620988 said:


> Nice international and beautiful excavator. You just happened to have that sitting around? What else ya got!?!


Need to get everything together, will have some more pictures soon. Mean while the latest addition, and yes its Rye's truck


----------



## Neige

Ok this next video has nothing to do with snow. I am so proud of my niece Sarah Vanderzon when she was brave enough to go on stage and sing with Sara Bareilles the other night in Toronto.
Just wanted to share


----------



## ryde307

That's really cool. Not only did she have the guts to get up and do it, but she did a hell of a job.


----------



## Luther

She's a natural Paul!

She did a wonderful job! Thumbs Up


----------



## Neige

So were into snow mode, and I put this video together to get me motivated.


----------



## BC Handyman

Snow is already on my mind, even though I still got a bunch of summer work to do, I wouldnt mind if winter came in early oct, good luck(not that you need it) this year!!


----------



## MetalPless_Paul

Our latest acquisition.


----------



## shaunnshelly

Nice Tractor.


----------



## scott3430

John Deere green! ......congrats!


----------



## BC Handyman

how many hrs on on that Paul? Planning on blower on back & pusher on front?


----------



## Neige

BC Handyman;1652004 said:


> how many hrs on on that Paul? Planning on blower on back & pusher on front?


You will be seeing a Metal Pless Agrimaxx10-16 wing plow and a 8-14 extendable back drag plow in the back. This tractor will be strictly for commercial


----------



## BC Handyman

wow 10-16 wing plow with a back plow, that will move some snow in good sized chunks, best of luck this year.


----------



## PVLANDSCAPING

hey neige. i love your operation. im based in the montreal area also. i have a new holland tn95da set up with front and rear ssta 7-11 expandable plows. im in abit of a situation with the plows leaving rust marks and scratches. what would you recommend. i have teflon on my pick ups. not sure how they will do on the tractor.

id love to see your operation in person some time.


thanks


----------



## Neige

PVLANDSCAPING;1662008 said:


> hey neige. i love your operation. im based in the montreal area also. i have a new holland tn95da set up with front and rear ssta 7-11 expandable plows. im in abit of a situation with the plows leaving rust marks and scratches. what would you recommend. i have teflon on my pick ups. not sure how they will do on the tractor.
> 
> id love to see your operation in person some time.
> 
> thanks


Hey PVlandscaping, wow is that close to my name or what. I would go for Tivar (poly) cutting edges that will fix your situation. 
As for coming down, just give me a call and I will enjoy giving you a tour.
Paul Vanderzon 514-608-4675


----------



## Neige

Our latest addition, it may need some work. Will post pictures as we set it up.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Buckets are faster...................


----------



## Neige

Day 3 of snow, was crazy at 5 this morning. Here is a video, of the blowing snow and ice pellets, and the John Deere still going strong.


----------



## Neige

Sold the that last blower and replaced it with this one.


----------



## TKLAWN

That thing looks like a beast!


----------



## Neige

The latest addition to our fleet. A Maxxpro 12-28 for our Costco distribution center. This baby has 8 foot wings made to go under transport trailers.
The attached pictures is my plow being assembled.


----------



## BC Handyman

Cool, what that thing weigh?


----------



## Neige

BC Handyman;1827037 said:


> Cool, what that thing weigh?


It comes in at 2700 kg or just under 6000 lbs.


----------



## Maclawnco

Nice Paul! What are you pusing it with?


----------



## Neige

looking at a Volvo L110, will know by the end of the month.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Maclawnco;1827525 said:


> Nice Paul! What are you pusing it with?


Pretty obvious it's a loader, except for someone from Ohio.


----------



## Maclawnco

Mark Oomkes;1827586 said:


> Pretty obvious it's a loader, except for someone from Ohio.


I'm too toasty to come up with a good response. Maybe in the morning. Lol


----------



## Neige

Some new additions.


----------



## GMCHD plower

How many new ones? Just 2?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

They're orange?


----------



## blazer2plower

what MarkO said


----------



## Neige

GMCHD plower;1860059 said:


> How many new ones? Just 2?


Wait for it, more are coming stay tuned.


----------



## Neige

Mark Oomkes;1860068 said:


> They're orange?


I know its a great Dutch color.


----------



## MatthewG

Man those glass doors are enormous, god help the guy who breaks one of those $$$$$


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Neige;1860088 said:


> I know its a great Dutch color.


Nicely done!


----------



## GMC Driver

Nice tractors Paul! Kubota just announced a few additions to their line-up, including up to 170 HP now (M7):

http://kubota.ca/en/

And a wheeled skid-steer!


----------



## Neige

GMC Driver;1860626 said:


> Nice tractors Paul! Kubota just announced a few additions to their line-up, including up to 170 HP now (M7):
> 
> http://kubota.ca/en/
> 
> And a wheeled skid-steer!


I heard about it last month, very interesting.

Another one just showed up.


----------



## BC Handyman

Did you get 3 new tractors Paul? they sure look nice & shiny, also looks like great visability while in them.


----------



## Krafty17

May be a crazy question, but I always see you adding new equipment, how do you trade out and get rid of old equipment on the level that you are on? Do you guys trade, auction, sell out right, or just keep everything?


----------



## Neige

BC Handyman;1860854 said:


> Did you get 3 new tractors Paul? they sure look nice & shiny, also looks like great visability while in them.


Three and then some, you will just have to follow to see the grand total.



Krafty17;1861242 said:


> May be a crazy question, but I always see you adding new equipment, how do you trade out and get rid of old equipment on the level that you are on? Do you guys trade, auction, sell out right, or just keep everything?


We usually sell direct to other contractors in our area. I have several sold to the US, I will post more on what we have for sale in the next while. If you are interested send me an email at [email protected] and I can send you pics, and prices on whats for sale.


----------



## Neige

Two more showed up today. A baby brother L6060 and another big boy.


----------



## edgeair

Forgive me if I can't find it listed in your past posts, but where do you source the Nokian tires?


----------



## s_aloisio

edgeair;1861645 said:


> Forgive me if I can't find it listed in your past posts, but where do you source the Nokian tires?


I got mine through kaltire.


----------



## Neige

edgeair;1861645 said:


> Forgive me if I can't find it listed in your past posts, but where do you source the Nokian tires?


Our Kubota dealer. Kubota now offers the Nokian tires factory installed.Thumbs Up


----------



## Neige

One more just arrived.


----------



## marcelo

Paul
What size blower are you putting in the little one L6060, and are you going to use it for driveways?


----------



## s_aloisio

Neige;1864893 said:


> One more just arrived.


Those look like nokian tires on the front of the 6060, Nokian doesn't list I 16" tire did you change to a bigger rim?


----------



## Neige

We are putting the Normand N82HINV blower on the Kubota 6060. I will have to check with my Kubota dealer and see if the tires came on the original rims.


----------



## edgeair

Its been way too long since you updated  

How are the L6060's panning out? Hydro transmissions?

Would they handle the N92-280INV?


----------



## CAT 245ME

Neige;1862028 said:


> Our Kubota dealer. Kubota now offers the Nokian tires factory installed.Thumbs Up


How much more to upgrade to Nokian's on the 100GX.


----------



## Neige

CAT 245ME;1967522 said:


> How much more to upgrade to Nokian's on the 100GX.


I believe it was $1,800.00, Nokian's. Kubota now sells the tractors stocked with Nokians.


----------



## OrganicsL&L

Hey Paul....any beach pics???


----------



## Neige

LOL lucky for everyone this is a snow forum. I must admit 84 as a high today was pretty nice.Thumbs Up


----------



## orinicklawncare

I just picked up a distribution center that is being built right now. Can I pm you a few questions about equipment?


----------



## Neige

Yes you can or email me [email protected] or call me 514-608-4675


----------



## Showmestaterida

Paul, wondering if there is a reason u only use the Kubota's for residential and the new hollands for commercial? Asked u earlier about loaders and tractors pros and cons. Just curious if u could buy only one which one would it be? Would be used for large commercial lots with some islands ,long pushes.


----------



## Neige

Showmestaterida;1977988 said:


> Paul, wondering if there is a reason u only use the Kubota's for residential and the new hollands for commercial? Asked u earlier about loaders and tractors pros and cons. Just curious if u could buy only one which one would it be? Would be used for large commercial lots with some islands ,long pushes.


That's a great question, we generally have been buying Kubota over the last 30 years. The reason was price, reliability, and low maintenance costs. When we started buying out our competitors we purchased their equipment and they used New Holland. We did end up buying a few New Hollands ourselves when we found a great deal. Around 15 years ago we bought 4 Landini tractors because the price was too good to ignore. Unfortunately they were very expensive to repair and needed repairs often. We ended up selling them off or trading them in after 5 years. 
So getting back to your question, we generally used New Hollands on commercial because they were heavier tractors, and most of them had the plows on them when we bought them used. What I would recommend is pricing out New Holland, Kubota, John Deere, and any other tractor dealer that is nearby.
Most important is quality of service, and do they offer 24 hour service trucks. Next you have to compare HP to HP. For commercial work you want a heavy tractor, so if you have a 100hp tractor weighing 8000lbs and you have a 100hp tractor weighing 10,000lbs you may want to pay the extra money for the heavier tractor. In the end run for commercial work you are looking for the most HP, and weight for the best price. I hope I answered your question.


----------



## edgeair

Hi again Paul. Do you have good experience to share with the new L6060's? Do they do a general driveway run, or more for the smaller stuff?


----------



## Neige

edgeair;2027353 said:


> Hi again Paul. Do you have good experience to share with the new L6060's? Do they do a general driveway run, or more for the smaller stuff?


My brother was very happy with them. It was much easier to find good operators for these machines.
Check out JR Snow in Ottawa he now has 42 Kubota 6060s and loves them.
http://jrlawnandsnow.com/snow-blowing/


----------



## absolutely

Neige;2028302 said:


> My brother was very happy with them. It was much easier to find good operators for these machines.
> Check out JR Snow in Ottawa he now has 42 Kubota 6060s and loves them.
> http://jrlawnandsnow.com/snow-blowing/


Very impressive! What are some of the new purchases going to be this year Paul?


----------

